# Pseudocientíficos hagan clic aquí



## electrodan (Dic 7, 2009)

Nota: esto viene de aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/mentira-usamos-10-nuestro-cerebro-28214/



DJ DRACO dijo:


> la verdad que de eso no tengo idea, por ende no hablo...pero de haber vivido cosas...paranormales, si me paso muchas veces y creo (sin exagerar) que tener la capacidad de ver, escuchar, etc, esas cosas es una forma de aprovechar mejor la mente.



Tu explicación es como esas que existían en la época de los astrólogos antiguos, en las primeras épocas de la Edad Media. Al ver que las estrellas y otros astros se movían, supusieron que obviamente giraban alrededor de la Tierra, y que Dios las había puesto ahí para el disfrute de las personas. Y así les fue en cuestión de conocimientos. Y nada que decir sobre los dragones, que por muy épicos que sean, no existieron (no se como se las habrían arreglado los caballeros).

Eso no significa que existan los "espíritus" y cosas de esas. Los "espíritus", fueron inventados por la humanidad al no poder asimilar que son un pedazo de moléculas interactuando en un sistema, simplemente, como todo lo demás de este mundo. En criollo, no poder creer que solo son un pedazo de carne que así como se forma de desintegra.

Saludos.


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Dic 8, 2009)

Mmm... lo de usar o no el cerebro tiene su explicación en algo simple.

(para pensar) Se trata únicamente de la "*Experiencia*". Todos los hombres con cerebro brillante que se han mensionado aquí y los que no se han mensionado, han usado su experiencia para proponer sus teorías. Y por mucho que tratemos de tirarlas por el suelo, aún permanecen. (a escepción de las antiguas teorías del oscurantismo). 
La cita da razón de lo que digo:


Eduardo dijo:


> Se los conoce vulgarmente como personas inteligentes. Y si, tienen una capacidad y claridad de razonamiento superior a la media. Pero eso no tiene nada de sobrenatural, es una suma de condiciones naturales (principalmente) y educacion.
> ...


 
Click..


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 8, 2009)

Yo creo que todos los que respondieron utilizan no más que 1 micrón de su mente...o...realmente en la escuela reprobaron comprensión de textos...

ya en serio muchachos...tengo pruebas de lo que piden (cosas paranormales) pero no las van a aceptar porque son too much excepticos...

por otro lado Yo ya dije anteriormente que soy agnóstico, significa no creer en dioses, virgenes, santos, etc...y que me considero un cientifico...

si no comprenden eso...bueh

por otra parte me considero un Ingeniero...sin tener título...y por qué digo esto???

porque ingeniero es aquella persona que utiliza su mente y su cuerpo para resolver ingeniosamente alguna situación problemática...

pero si no comprenden hacia donde apunto al decir esas cosas...mmm...

bye

Aquí vuelvo con la foto que tomamos en un puente recién construido por una empresa del tío de un amigo...

siempre que un puente como éste (no tan grande ni complejo) se termina de construir se le toman muchas fotografías...pero sólo en 1 de esas fotos quedó capturada la imagen...

el 99,9% de los que la vean van a decir: 
"Esta hecha con Photoshop"
"Esta re trucada y se nota"
etc, etc...

no voy a discutir con esas personas (xxxxxxxxxx), pero sí les anticipo que yo tengo la fotografia en tamaño 15x20 en papel fotográfico Kodak.


----------



## sfg88 (Dic 8, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> el 99,9% de los que la vean van a decir:
> "Esta hecha con Photoshop"
> "Esta re trucada y se nota"
> etc, etc...



Entre esos etc, etc... faltaria agregar que esa foto esta velada, para mi es simplemente eso.

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 8, 2009)

Ahhh, es verdad! ! ! perdonen, error mío...tiene razón mi amigo SFG88...

esa foto está velada...con forma de una pequña persona alada...pero velada.

yo no soy de creer en las cositas de las religiones...sim embargo creo firmemente en espiritus y espectros que estan pero no siempre se aprecian...esto es una especie de "angel" muy luminoso...obvio que ellos no lo vieron...la foto es mas grande, yo tome estas fotos con mi celular de la foto original.


----------



## unleased! (Dic 8, 2009)

También podrían ser "bolas de plasma", "rayo globular" o "bolas de energía" pero este fenómeno se produce mas en tormentas, aunque no siempre. Quienes desconocen este fenómeno piensan que ven espiritus o cosas de esas pero en realidad es un fenómeno propio de la naturaleza. Aunque tengo que reconocer que la primera impresión tiene que ser de susto ya que es un fenómeno que no se suele ver y a la que no estamos acostumbrados.

Hay bastante información sobre este fenómeno en la Wikipedia:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rayo_globular

Wikipedia, Foo fighter (avistamientos por aviadores de la segunda guerra mundial):
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foo_fighter

Wikipedia en inglés, analizandolo mas extensamente:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ball_lightning

E incluso National Geographic Channel hizo un pequeño reportaje:
http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1591380/bolas_de_plasma_que_se_pasean/
(Solo es un trozo)


----------



## electrodan (Dic 8, 2009)

Eso puede ser muchas cosas. Tiene forma vagamente de "angel" (que eso es un invento de la religión, pero bueno), pero eso no significa que sea uno. Sinceramente, creo estúpido tratar de explicar fenómenos por medio de conceptos speudoreligiosos. Esos fueron inventados hace mucho tiempo, cuando la ciencia todavía estaba en un estado muy primitivo.
No dudo mucho de la autenticidad de la foto, pero si te puedo decir que no porque tenga esa forma es necesariamente un angel. Podemos ponernos a inventar. Por ejemplo: esa imagen podría ser la de un señor con los brazos doblados que se tiró uno muy grande y cegó a la cámara con la luz IR.   
Pero por un momento considera lo siguiente: si emite luz, es porque ese fenómeno se puede manifestar de forma física, por lo que está en *esta* dimensión. Y lo mas importante: si se supone que del cuerpo humano al morir sale esa cosa, entonces podría significar que está adentro del. Pero nosotros la especie humana estudiamos el organismo humano desde hace bastante tiempo, y hasta ahora parece que lo vamos entendiendo, y no econtramos ninguna "energía" como le llaman los pseudocientíficos.
Lo mas importante: Si ese coso sale de una persona cuando muere, podría ser registrado por cámaras y otros sensores al morir la persona. Pero hasta ahora nadie vio luces de navidad saliendo de un muerto.


----------



## asherar (Dic 8, 2009)

Cuidado con las conclusiones: las cámaras CCD captan el infrarrojo pero el ojo no. 
Eso podría ser un angel infrarrojo !!! 

Jºjºjº!!!

PD: y queda todo el espectro UV para mentir ... 

(Te pasaste creando este tema, Daniel ! )


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 8, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Ahhh, es verdad! ! ! perdonen, error mío...tiene razón mi amigo SFG88...
> esa foto está velada...con forma de una pequña persona alada...pero velada.


Mas bien que no esta velada!  --> Es un efecto mas viejo que los dinosaurios que se hace moviendo una linterna-fosforo-antorcha-telefono-loquesealuminoso.

A la foto se le da un tiempo de exposicion alto y mientras se mueve la luz.  Incluso se pueden hacer exposiciones multiples sacando un fondo y despues en una habitacion oscura hacer nuevas exposiciones (sin avanzar el rollo se entiende)

Aca tenes mas angeles.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQK3V4HaioI





> yo no soy de creer en las cositas de las religiones...sim embargo creo firmemente en espiritus y espectros que estan pero no siempre se aprecian...


Mostrale esa foto a cualquier fotografo y cronometrale las horas de risa.



> esto es una especie de "angel" muy luminoso...obvio que ellos no lo vieron...la foto es mas grande, yo tome estas fotos con mi celular de la foto original.


Baja de la nube... Eso es un experimento-cargada del que saco la foto.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 8, 2009)

+1 linterna.

Si mirás en el barranco de atrás, el cielo y en el borde del puente, la temperatura de color de la luz se nota que es baja, claro indicio de que está tomada de madrugada o al atardecer.

Sumado a eso, la altura de la sombra de la baranda dice que la luz incide de manera oblicua. Amanecer o atardecer, seguro.
_Grosso modo_, la sombra mide 3 veces lo que la baranda. Según la época del año y la latitud del lugar se puede calcular aproximadamente la hora de la toma, pero fue, sin lugar a dudas, bastante temprano o bastante tarde.

Miremos ahora el grano de la foto. Es claro y evidente (como decía mi amigo Descartes) que el grano es muy grande y eso indica que es una película de alta sensibilidad (ISO400 como mínimo, pero apostaría por una ISO800) y recibió poca luz (se ve grandote el grano). Ese alto número guía explica perfectamente la falta de contraste entre las zonas de luz y oscuridad, más en mortecino tono de los colores, poco vívidos.
Como quizá la poca definición sea culpa de la  digitalización, te invito a subirla con una mejor definición, si es que eso es posible.

Apuntemos a la profundidad de campo: El fondo no está desenfocado, sino movido. Eso habla a las claras de un diafragma cerrado y larga exposición o más de una exposición en la foto, pero ambas opciones con un leve movimiento de la cámara.

Todo eso dicho, si el objetivo de las fotos fue el de documentar la estructura, entonces:
1) No se usa película con grano grande, sino ISO100 o menos para lograr más definición.
2) No se toman en condiciones de poca luz, sino con el sol más alto para no exigir exposiciones largas y forzar el grano de la película.
3) No se fotografían bichos raros. Se espera a que salgan del medio o se los espanta para poder ver bien el puente 

Te lo dice un Ingeniero sin título (según tu definición)...

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 8, 2009)

mmm.

Hay tanto hilo al que agarrarle a lo "sobrenatural"

Pero yo me voy por la más facil:

*Hasta NO ver, NO creer!!!

*Saludos!!!


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Dic 8, 2009)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> ...
> 
> (Te pasaste creando este tema, Daniel ! )


 
Hey.. por eso no opino.

Click..


----------



## Padrino (Dic 9, 2009)

Perdón, no resistí la tentación. Soy escéptico y tal vez mi opinión va un poco al margen del tema, pero leo que en esta polémica lo más socorrido es la ciencia como solución a todos los males. Mi opinión es que el verdadero científico sabe que la ciencia es un METODO que necesita un discurso para sustentarse, y no una filosofía-en-sí, y que si bien la ciencia ha probado su capacidad para generar conocimiento, no es ni con mucho la única disciplina humana que tiene esa capacidad de explicar el mundo. Por último, y para redondear mi punto: el acto sobrenatural por excelencia sería que una máquina en su plena vacuidad fuera capaz de escribir una novela, o un cuento, o un poema. Saludos a todos.


----------



## electrodan (Dic 9, 2009)

Separé los temas por no mandarlos a moderación (seguro que alguien se enoja).


----------



## Don Barredora (Dic 9, 2009)

Es simple... Cuando alguno muera que se fije si hay otro mundo y si lo hay pidan una pc con internet para poder postear desde ahi y nos cuenta como es....


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 9, 2009)

Sólo tengo 3 cosas que escribir...porque parece que ven las fotos sin leer lo que escribí:

1) la foto la tomamos (estuve presente) en el puente y no estaba visible aquel personaje.

2) no habia ningun imbécil con linternas ni nada.

3) las imágenes que subí son fotos tomadas con mi celular (no tiene buena cámara) desde la foto original...por eso es que no tiene colores vivos, ni se ve bien la imagen del "individuo"...pero en la foto original (revelada en papel Kodak) se ve perfectamente todos los detalles del "individuo" pero la sección de la cara está como mas clara y no se nota bien si es femenino o masculino, solo se ven rasgos como la nariz y eso...

opinen...

saludos.


----------



## juanma (Dic 9, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> por otra parte me considero un Ingeniero...sin tener título...y por qué digo esto???
> porque ingeniero es aquella persona que utiliza su mente y su cuerpo para resolver ingeniosamente alguna situación problemática...


Draco, te falto un pequeño gran detalle, aparte de todo eso, un ingeniero tiene VARIAS horas de estudios de libros de diversos temas, empezando desde lo basico hasta el detalle segun el caso.

Y como autodenominado ingeniero, sabes que si algo es cierto se tiene que verificar en TODOS lados, sin dejar dudas, y a su vez seguir realizandole pruebas, porque que un experimento haya salido bien, no quiere decir que sea cierto.

Naturalmente hay cosas que no logramos explicar satisfactoriamente, pero de ahi a ESPECULAR una explicacion basada en fundamentos no comprobables (angeles, energias, entes, etc) no me parece.

Entonces, que son los fantasmas? existe la magia? mentalistas? brujos? espectros?
Simple, *no lo se*! No me parece mal que se investiguen esos fenomenos, pero debemos ser muy cuidadosos en nuestras conclusiones.
Una luz rara en una foto no necesariamente quiere decir que sea un fantasma/angel!

Preguntate porque despues de taaaantos avances en todos los campos de la ciencia, el campo de lo mistico o de la fe sigue siendo _tan misterioso_.
_Llegamos a la Luna_ (?), satelites fuera del sistema solar, estructura nuclear, etc, etc, pero nada que explique fantasmas o angeles

Saludos!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 9, 2009)

Lo único que se es que a todos y cada uno de los que trabajan en el área 51 y en la Nasa, o el sector 7, y todas esas secciones de Estados Unidos...no los dejan hablar de nada de lo que ven, experimentan o crean ahi dentro...

ellos saben muy bien de lo que hablo, sin intentar transformarme en Fabio Zerpa, digo que no creo en dioses y esas pavadas, pero existen civilizaciones muy superiores y avanzadas...y tambien hay espetros lumínicos, audibles, etc que algunos aparatos captan...y otros no...y muchas veces los humanos no podemos captarlos...pero no significa que no existan..

Recuerden que nuestros sensores son muy precarios:

Oido: 20Hz a 20KHz
Visión: Mayor al infrarrojo y menor al Ultravioleta
Calor: sólo infrarojo

las demas frecuencias de ondas no podemos verlas, oirlas o sentirlas...

No les parece que negarlo todo...es Too Much? ? ?


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 9, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Sólo tengo 3 cosas que escribir...porque parece que ven las fotos sin leer lo que escribí:


Es que son demasiado fuertes 



> 1) la foto la tomamos (estuve presente) en el puente y no estaba visible aquel personaje.
> 2) no habia ningun imbécil con linternas ni nada.


Se hace doble exposicion. Primero se saca el fondo y en otro momento en una habitacion oscura se saca la otra moviendo un luz.
Las camaras viejas y las semiprofesionales te permiten sacar otra foto sin avanzar el rollo. Las comunes no, salvo que se le haya roto el mecanismo.



> 3) las imágenes que subí son fotos tomadas con mi celular (no tiene buena cámara) desde la foto original...por eso es que no tiene colores vivos, ni se ve bien la imagen del "individuo"...pero en la foto original (revelada en papel Kodak) se ve perfectamente todos los detalles del "individuo" pero la sección de la cara está como mas clara y no se nota bien si es femenino o masculino, solo se ven rasgos como la nariz y eso...
> opinen...


Lo unico que no se ve claro es cuanto habias tomado ese dia.

Como te dije antes, esa foto esta hecha moviendo una fuente luminosa. Algo bastante evidente mirando esas patas de chichicuilote "lineales" y porque los detalles mas "finos" son todos del mismo diametro.












--------------------------------------------------------------

Justo agregaste otro mensaje.



> Lo único que se es que a todos y cada uno de los que trabajan en el área 51 y en la Nasa, o el sector 7, y todas esas secciones de Estados Unidos...no los dejan hablar de nada de lo que ven, experimentan o crean ahi dentro...


Como en cualquier instalacion militar donde se experimente algo.



> ellos saben muy bien de lo que hablo, sin intentar transformarme en Fabio Zerpa, digo que no creo en dioses y esas pavadas,


 Cual es la diferencia entre "dioses y esas pavadas" y este "angel vectorial" 



> pero existen civilizaciones muy superiores y avanzadas...


Eso seguro... Solamente que muumuuuy lejos. Tanto, que venir a dejar "sorpresas" en fotos no tendria mucho sentido.



> y tambien hay espetros lumínicos, audibles, etc que algunos aparatos captan...y otros no...y muchas veces los humanos no podemos captarlos...pero no significa que no existan..
> Recuerden que nuestros sensores son muy precarios:
> Oido: 20Hz a 20KHz
> Visión: Mayor al infrarrojo y menor al Ultravioleta
> ...


No hace falta que el ser humano los "sienta", para todo eso se hacen experimentos que los ponen en evidencia. 
Si se te ocurre un experimento que ponga en evidencia la existencia de "angeles" contalo o hacelo, pero esas manchas no significan nada.


----------



## electrodan (Dic 9, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Lo único que se es que a todos y cada uno de los que trabajan en el área 51 y en la Nasa, o el sector 7, y todas esas secciones de Estados Unidos...no los dejan hablar de nada de lo que ven, experimentan o crean ahi dentro...


 Eso es porque no les interesa que sus amigos del otro lado del océano obtengan información sobre sus artilugios aéreos (que para algo tiene esas pistas).


> ellos saben muy bien de lo que hablo, sin intentar transformarme en Fabio Zerpa, digo que no creo en dioses y esas pavadas, pero existen civilizaciones muy superiores y avanzadas...y tambien hay espetros lumínicos, audibles, etc que algunos aparatos captan...y otros no...y muchas veces los humanos no podemos captarlos...pero no significa que no existan..
> 
> Recuerden que nuestros sensores son muy precarios:
> 
> ...


Negarlo no, seguramente existen infinidad de cosas que no sabemos, incluso creo que la vida debe ser bastante común en el Universo o Mundo (como quieran llamarlo).
Pero esa mancha de luz no tiene por que tener algo que ver con eso (y de hecho no lo tiene). Una foto con una luz no demuestra nada de lo que dices.
Digo, la ciencia existe desde hace varios años, y hasta ahora no se descubrió el "angelión" ni nada por el estilo.*
Es decir, que existen cosas que no imaginamos, no lo dudes. Pero asociar las creencias religiosas a esas cosas es "Too Much".*


----------



## Cacho (Dic 9, 2009)

Y a la vista de los acontecimientos me planteo ¿qué extraño ego homocéntrico dicta que los "seres sobrenaturales" ultraevolucionados han de tener formas humanas/humanoides con alitas?
¿Por qué tienen que ser como el hada Campanita? ¿Por qué no pueden tener forma de ñandú?

Saludos

PS: Viendo la mancha con alitas esa... ¿Conocés el mito de Príapo? ¿No será que ni campanita se salvó y este es el hijo?


----------



## fernandob (Dic 9, 2009)

mas alla de las burlas que a mi tambien me dieronun poquito de ganas, pero ya hubo muchas.

y de las explicaciones e intentos de hacer comprender.......
yo dedique un rato a la foto y encontre algunas cosas que "para mi" demuestran que esa imagen salio de quemar en el papel esa parte de la foto, pero seria siempre "mi opinion" y en verdad no tiene sentido discutir eso.

draco:
ojala hubiese angeles, creo que en el fondo todos quisieramos, pero........ para que esos ??

si hay angeles que tienen que ver con el alma de lso muertos, tantos han muerto ya , padres , amores, hijos.
y ??
para que ?
solo para aparecer en una foto cuando la revelas ??

ni tienes el negativo, solo una foto en papel, yo aprendi a revelar en B/N y si, es como dicen, se pueden retocar todo lo que quieras:
tiempo en el cuarto oscuro, ganas de gastar papel y liquidos de revelado y listo.

pero , de nuevo pregunto :
para que ??

es la gente la loca de mierda, es la gente la que cuando cree en algo ciegamente se fanatiza y engaña.
es la gente la que cuando no cree se burla.
pero mas alla de todos nosotros.¿ que ¿? 

unos angeles que no estan para ayudarte a que te crean??
que solo aparecen en fotos ??
que solo siembran dudas a quienes confian en ellos y luego los dejan  ??

la vida ya tiene muchisima magia sin necesidad de creer en esas cosas.
cuanta gente perdio a quien amaba mientras rezaba y nadie aparecio , ningun angel ni siquiera a consolarlos.
cuantas cosas son magicas y nos percatamos cuando las perdemos. 

seamos realistas, ya tenemos un conocimiento de el mundo que nos rodea, infinidad de cosas que eran hace unos cientos de años desconocidas y magicas hoy sabemos que son , las entendemos.

yo , si quiero maravillarme con cosas magicas , veo cotidiamamente , son reales, no necesito creer en cosas que no hay ni una punta de asidero para creer.
es..........gastar polvora en chimangos.
desperdiciar el tiempo en cosas que no son, en vez de disfrutar las que si hay .

mira, si es para bien y no te lleva para extremos te felicito por creer , si lo disfrutas , joya.

pero no trates de convencer a nadie, son 2 mundos aparte y solo chocaran.

un saludo


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 9, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> PS: Viendo la mancha con alitas esa... ¿Conocés el mito de Príapo? ¿No será que ni campanita se salvó y este es el hijo?



mmm, ¿Salió con premio?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 10, 2009)

Respondiendo de a poco...porque parece que todos contra mi 

1) en la foto original se ve mucho mas clara la imagen del "Angel" o como quieran decirle

2) se nota que es una persona pequeña por ende las piernas de chichicuilote (no se que es un chichicuilote)

3) colocar pequeños circulos en donde te parece que cabe no demuestra que los radios sean iguales, y menos aún pues la figura no esta de frente a la camara, sino en angulo...

4) no afirmo ni niego que existan angeles, dioses, bichos raros, y extraterrestres...simplemente no me niego a creerlo si lo veo.

5) por otra parte...hay muchos videos...algunos trucados...otros no...pero recuerdo uno muy bueno...en el que 2 muchachos caminan por un bosque en Inglaterra creo, filmandose con 1 camara de esas pequeñas con televisor y todo jaja..

...en un momento uno de ellos se da cuenta que en frente habia algo, entre las plantas, estaba ahi pero no lo veian..y cuando se comenzó a mover, era una especie de alien translúcido (al estilo Depredador)...por lo cual ambos muchachos se quedaron muy quietos...y el alien tambien...despues el alien se movia lento alejandose...y en un momento como que los quiso atacar...

...fue entonces cuando ambos comenzaron a correr desenfrenadamente...


no son cosas muy comunes...pero suceden


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 10, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> 1) en la foto original se ve mucho mas clara la imagen del "Angel" o como quieran decirle


Yo lo llamo "Mancha producto de una exposicion larga".



> 2) se nota que es una persona pequeña por ende las piernas de chichicuilote (no se que es un chichicuilote)


Vamos... "patas de chichicuilote"... no me digas que no mirabas "El Chavo del 8" 









> 3) colocar pequeños circulos en donde te parece que cabe no demuestra que los radios sean iguales, y menos aún pues la figura no esta de frente a la camara, sino en angulo...
> 4) no afirmo ni niego que existan angeles, dioses, bichos raros, y extraterrestres...simplemente no me niego a creerlo si lo veo.


Es que sos extremadamente credulo. Esa figura es trucha, pero aunque tuvieras algo similar "sin trucos",  tampoco demostraria nada. 

Decis que es un angel porque ves algo que te parecen alas --> en cambio yo veo claramente un *pegaso mutilado * 





--> Luego: Los pegasos existen ;-)


----------



## fernandob (Dic 10, 2009)

yo no es que quiera discutirle a nadie, pero solo en afan de ser observador y tratar de ver si la cosa es o no es lo que hice fue copiar en paint .....(por que muchos programas no conozco ) y jugando un poco se ve que la imagen de el angel satura a la foto, es muy brillante, si se pasa a modo cambio de color o negativo se ve que la luz es muy intensa, es obvio ya qu equemo a la pelicula en donde el angel esta.
la idea es encontrar alguna variable indiscutible, alguna variable que defina si esa imagen luminica estuvo ahi , en el puente o no , aunque sea brevemente .

hasta ahi creo que podemos coincidir.

luego la pregunta es :

¿ de donde viene ese angel ?? estuvo en ese puente ?? o se hizo en el laboratorio?????

si observan abajo de el angel, en el suelo y a lso lados se ven sombras, se nota por que el sol caia que hay sombras suaves, un techo hay mas atras y se ven sombras de las barandas.
pues bien .
si ese angel que es un destello de luz hubiese estado en ese puente emitiendo esa luz, una luz visible o que por lo menso satura a el negativo es logico pensar que el reflejo de esa luz deberia notarse al rededor, eliminando las sombras .
por si no soy claro:
*si pongo algo muy brillante cerca de el piso seguro iluminare el piso.*
cegare esas sombras suaves o las hare cambiar de direccion .

pero si lo que hago es tapar con un papel negro ,( al cual le hice una ventana con cuidado con la forma de el angel ) a el papel cuando lo estoy exponiendo en el laboratorio de revelado lograre que la luz incida en el papel solo donde esta la ventana.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 11, 2009)

si, obviamente se entinde lo que decís...

una fuente de luz produce ciertas sombras...
otra fuente de luz en otro punto deberia producir otras sombras en otro sentido o atenuar las sombras existentes...

todo eso es cierto si y sólo sí se cumple que ambas fuentes de lus sean reales...

como el sol, una linterna, una lampara, un láser...

pero no se cumple el postulado anterior si esa luz es como un destello "inexistente" o "inexplicable"...podríamos decir "celestial" o "mágico"....

se entiende??


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 11, 2009)

La verdad es que no entiendo nada...

Hay un montón de gente tratando de explicar una foto supuestamente trucada dando conclusiones sobre la foto tomada con celular de una foto de... papel, probablemente a cientos de kilómetros de distancia y opinando sobre una imagen que no sabemos si está retocada (achicada) para que quepa en los límites del foro...etc, etc, etc.

Muchachos....si creen que la foto es trucha (y es probable que así lo sea, pero no tengo fundamentos para soportar esa opinión)...pues digan eso y ya...., pero no traten de probar, con estos elementos que están a la mano, cosas que parecen incomprobables. No digan..."esta foto es trucha por que hay muchas formas de trucharla"  ni hablen de la posición del sol, la granulometría de la imagen, el cultivo de perlas y las ganas de volar hasta que no tengan los medios y elementos para dar firmeza a sus teorías....que así están en el aire.

Y DJ_DRACO, a pesar de que tenes un quilombo de conceptos no menor con la religión, los angeles, los espectros y todo eso de lo que hablás, sinceramente te felicito, por que tenés la mente muy abierta, y para tu vida es mucho mas importante imaginar algo y llevarlo a cabo, que tener doscientas teorías científicas que aplicar sin saber cuando, como y en que contexto. Y por supuesto...para imaginar algo...tu mente debe estar bastante libre de prejuicios y cosas preconcebidas, y abiertas a posibilidades que otros no pueden ver. Si cultivás esa facultad que tenés, podés llegar muy lejos...

Saludos!

PD: No pretendo armar bardo, pero me da la impresión que intentan convencer a DJ de que las cosas en las que cree, incluyendo en particular esa foto, son todas falsas...ergo....DJ está hablando volazos, por que la ciencia tiene todas las respuestas y la religión es algo que solo le sirve a la gilada . Perdón...pero no estoy de acuerdo con ninguna de esas posturas, aunque respeto profundamente las opiniones de cada uno de quienes escribieron en este hilo.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 11, 2009)

Creo que estás viendo un solo costado.

Lo que estamos discutiendo de la mancha no es si existe o no. La mancha está.
Todo lo que se deduce desde ahí es lo que da pie a la discusión.

Cada quien es libre de creer en la existencia de ángeles luminosos, demonios oscuros, pegasos, dioses o en Nahuelito. Se puede ser tan místico como se quiera o pueda y eso no está dentro de los puntos discutibles. Es tan respetable como creer en la Ley de Ohm.
El punto conflictivo es el disfraz científico que se le pone al tema. Eso es lo que se discute.

Una cosa es postear esa foto (o cualquier otra) y decir que se asume que es un ángel y que al autor le alcanza con eso para creer en su existencia. Más que respetable y aceptable por más que no la comparto.

Otra, muy distinta, es decir que esos seres existen y no es un punto discutible, que científicamente eso es prueba suficiente. Que aplicando los métodos de la ciencia esto queda probado con esa foto o con hechos aislados, irrepetibles e incomprobables.
Más aún, el invertir la prueba (aquello del "Como no podés probar que no existen, entonces existen") es algo totalmente contrario a la ciencia y eso es lo que sistemáticamente plantea Draco.

Por si fuera poco, una hipótesis que no puede ser refutada no es aplicable en ciencias.
Si Dios (o cualquier otra cosa sobrenatural) existe o no es una cuestión personal y de fe. Desde el momento en que ningún argumento puede probarle al creyente una posición distinta, no podemos llamarlo algo científico.
Lo mismo aplica en el otro sentido con los no creyentes: Es imposible probar científicamente que Dios exista. De nuevo, es una cuestión de fe.

En definitiva, si DJDraco quiere creer que eso es un ángel, que lo haga. 
Si cree que eso es prueba suficiente para fundar su propia convicción en la creencia en ángeles, que lo haga.
Pero si quiere darle un ligero viso de ciencia, ahí ya no estoy de acuerdo.

No estoy en desacuerdo con lo que él crea, ni lo critico. Cada quien que crea en lo que quiera, o en eso que no pueda evitar.
Sí estoy en total desacuerdo con el modo de plantearlo como real y verdad indiscutible.
Respeto los compromisos ontológicos de cada quien y no me parecen discutibles de ninguna manera. Lo que no respeto es el avance sobre los principios de los demás.
Decir que aquel que no es capaz de ver esto como real es, por lo menos, un tonto (tercer post de este hilo) habla a las claras de una posición para discutir el tema.
Tratar sarcásticamente una respuesta (post número 5) muestra la misma posición.

De ahí en adelante se suceden argumentos y discusiones varias. He de remarcar que  nadie le dice a Draco que los ángeles no existen, sino que esa foto puede ser cualquier cosa menos una prueba de su existencia, dando posibles explicaciones del origen de la mancha luminosa. Eso es un proceso científico.
Curiosamente, Draco dice que los ángeles sí existen (bueno, dice que no afirma ni niega su existencia, cosa que no cuadra con el resto de sus conceptos) y el que no lo quiera ver "está errado", por decirlo de manera suave. Descalificado el opositor a su teoría, el argumento se da por tierra con otro que resulta tan válido como que la mancha es algo sobrenatural.

¿Quién está atacando a quién?

Saludos


----------



## sfg88 (Dic 11, 2009)

Concuerdo con ezavalla, en mi simple opinion la forma de angelito debe ser mera casualidad,  no significa nada, puede que DJ DRACO al mostrar la foto hubiese esperado respuestas como:

- Que alucinante!, seguro que no habia nada en ese puente cuando tomaste la foto?.

- Me parece muy interesante, quisiera verla original, no podes escanear la foto y asi subirla para que se vea mejor?

- Y no intentaste volver a tomar fotos en ese mismo lugar luego?

- Este mundo esta lleno de misterios y cosas ocultas, experiencias como la que pasaste con esa foto... hubiera querido estar ahi.

-etc, etc.

Y talvez DJ DRACO se estaria sintiendo mejor en este momento. A toda esta discusion creo que no se llega a ninguna conclusion en este momento, y de seguro esto puede seguir hasta abarcar varias paginas, o hasta que a DJ DRACO se le acaben los argumentos contra todos los que le refutan o viceversa.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 11, 2009)

Cacho, yo nunca hablé de ataques de nadie y a nadie, y es más, me parece que mas allá de la desafortunada expresión del tercer post (y que hay que poner el contexto del resto del mensaje), él no los está atacando.

Mirá que he releído el hilo por completo y también el que le dió origen, y solo encontré una posición bastante conservadora de DJ_DRACO, ya que en ningun post afirma que lo que hay ahí es un ángel. Lo que encontré fué:



			
				DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> con forma de una *pequña persona alada*...pero velada.


 


			
				DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> esto es una *especie de "angel"* muy luminoso





			
				DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> 1) la foto la tomamos (estuve presente) en el puente y no estaba visible *aquel personaje*.


 


			
				DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> 3) las imágenes que subí son fotos tomadas con mi celular (no tiene buena cámara) desde la foto original...por eso es que no tiene colores vivos, ni se ve bien *la imagen del "individuo"*...pero en la foto original (revelada en papel Kodak) se ve perfectamente todos *los detalles del "individuo"*



Ves lo que te digo? Si yo miro la foto, también veo algo que recuerda mucho a la imagen de un ángel tal como lo hemos visto desde niños, pero de ahí a que diga y afirme que es un ángel y que por que está ahi existe....hummm...falta mucho...

Quien dice y afirma que eso no es un ángel es electrodan, y lo hace tomando como cierto que DRACO afirmó que SI ES UN ANGEL, cuando lo que hizo fué decir que parecía un ángel y que el creía en las cosas sobrenaturales:



			
				electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Eso puede ser muchas cosas. Tiene forma vagamente de "angel"


OK, eso ya lo sé.



			
				electrodan dijo:
			
		

> pero si te puedo decir que *no porque tenga esa forma es necesariamente un angel*


Y quien dijo que lo fuera? Solo dijo que lo parecía...lo que es verdad...



			
				juanma dijo:
			
		

> Una luz rara en una foto no necesariamente quiere decir que sea un fantasma/angel!


Insisto...nadie dijo que lo fuera, sino que lo parecía.

Saludos!


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 11, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:


> La verdad es que no entiendo nada...
> Hay un montón de gente tratando de explicar una foto supuestamente trucada dando conclusiones sobre la foto tomada con celular de una foto de... papel, probablemente a cientos de kilómetros de distancia y opinando sobre una imagen que no sabemos si está retocada (achicada) para que quepa en los límites del foro...etc, etc, etc.


Lo que hay es una foto con una mancha y un monton de gente sugiriendo causas.
Obviamente, si eso es trucado o un reflejo casual no puede saberse mirando "esa" foto. Pero sugerir que sea un angel... por Dios!  
Ademas, desde cuando los unicos seres mitologicos alados son los angeles? 
Si parece envuelto en fuego... No seria mas correcto suponer que es un dragon?  

Que tienen los angeles de especial? Es acaso que tienen alas aunque no las usan para volar?



> Y DJ_DRACO, a pesar de que tenes un quilombo de conceptos no menor con la religión, los angeles, los espectros y todo eso de lo que hablás, sinceramente te felicito, por que tenés la mente muy abierta,


Aca no te entiendo yo: Ver un angel en esa mancha es mente abierta? 
Si sugiero  que existe el Raton Perez porque encontre  monedas donde habia dejado el diente --> Tambien tendria la mente abierta? (Ojo! Mi padre jamas reconocio su autoria)



> Y por supuesto...para imaginar algo...tu mente debe estar bastante libre de prejuicios y cosas preconcebidas, y abiertas a posibilidades que otros no pueden ver. Si cultivás esa facultad que tenés, podés llegar muy lejos...


 Donde "libre de prejuicios" si como de antemano cree en angeles y espectros los "ve" en cualquier mancha?



> PD: No pretendo armar bardo,


Yo tampoco. Vos sos una persona que respeto, solamente que no comparto ciertos puntos de tu comentario .


*Agrego:*

Justo encontre esta imagen que refleja el metodo utilizado.


----------



## OLIVER8520 (Dic 11, 2009)

Me gustaría saber a que velocidad la cámara toma las fotos, lo que me parece intrigante es que siempre estas cosas solo se ven como un destello o cosas así, si se dice que es una imagen trucada pues solo la tomaremos como una foto creativa, pero donde no fuera así ?


----------



## fernandob (Dic 12, 2009)

hola, no habia prestado atencion a la prte que dijo draco que EL TOMOLA FOTO CON SU CELULAR, siendo asi descarto lo de truco de laboratorio, ya que no creo que nos engañe.
la paso a papel por que la vio en la pantalla.

no se explicarla entonces.

ahora lo de mente abierta yo lo discuto tambien ,eso si .......el ser humano es ...bastante esclavo de muchas cosas, es muy dificil ser "mente abierta" .
la religion, la educacion , muchas cosas que en general son consideradas buenas nos predisponen , nos marcan.
la religion, ni hablo, por que estaria paginas enteras, pero con decir que GUERRAS fueron causa de lo que llamamos religion, muertes por "limpieza y purificacion" y un sin fin de .......dejemoslo ahi mejor.

vamso a lo importante:
mente abierta ?? es algo que pareceria que da vueltas con libertad, de la verdadera.

es ......tan dificil, pero la ignorancia no es el mejor camino.

dejando de lado el tema de la foto, hay conceptos, formas de actuar de el ser humano que chocan si uno se detiene a analizarlas, no se lo critico a draco por que lo que voy a decir el No lo hizo, ha sido muy paciente y comprensivo:

*hay gente que cree, que tiene fe .......y extrañamente considera enemigos a los que quieren analizar su fe , a los que quieren mirar a sus milagros con lupa y analizarlos.........pero........si lo pensamos :*
*cual es el problema ???*
*uno no quiere analizar las cosas que en el fondo teme que no sean ciertas.*

*si yo me siento seguro de mi fe , no tendre problema que otros se acerquen a mirar, es mas , no me importara, mas aun, si tengo fe de que es cierto querre que vengan a mirar, por que estoy seguro que ahi, donde miran esta ese milagro en el que creo.*


----------



## sfg88 (Dic 12, 2009)

fernandob dijo:


> hola, no habia prestado atencion a la prte que dijo draco que EL TOMOLA FOTO CON SU CELULAR, siendo asi descarto lo de truco de laboratorio, ya que no creo que nos engañe.



Si no estoy equivocado, DJ DRACO no tomo la foto con su celular (es decir en el puente), la foto ya la tiene impreso en papel kodak (seguramente tomada con otra camara), y luego a esta misma foto le volvio a sacar otra foto con su celular para poder subirla al foro, ademas que draco dijo que en la foto original (la que esta en papel kodak) se le notan mejor los rasgos de la cara al supuesto "angel".

Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 12, 2009)

SFG88 está en lo cierto.

1) la foto fue tomada con cámara e impresa en papel fotográfico

2) la imagen fue descubierta en el papel pero nadie la vio en el puente

3) tomé unas fotos con el celular para subirlas al foro

4) como ya dijo anteriormente Ezavalla: yo jamás dije que fuera un ángel

5) la imagen que aparece sobre el puente (en la foto original) se ve claramente que es una persona que parece tener 2 alas...de aca se deduce lo siguiente:

a) no es un dragón......los mismos son tipo lagartos, no humanos

b) no es la figura típica de ángel que se encuentra en libros o internet, pues las alas tienen un formato alargado tipo raqueta de tenis...mientras que las imagenes típicas son alas muy grandes y muy similares a las de águilas o algo asi.

saludos.

P/D: por otro lado, yo no estoy a favor ni encontra de ningun usuario del foro...mucho menos estoy a favor o en contra totalmente de l ciencia o religión...no es un debate de ese tipo...

Soy un tipo que ama la ciencia porque con ella se demuestra los fenómenos fisicos, quimicos, etc, del universo...

No creo en las religiones pero Si en cosas paranormales (paranormal es el nombre o adjetivo, que se utiliza para calificar aquellos fenómenos que contradicen las leyes naturales. Bajo ese término se agrupan también las disciplinas que intentan estudiarlos)


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Dic 12, 2009)

puedo agregar, sin ser grosero... 
que si es un angel,  esta meando para arriba.

Por ende la pis se rige por  -G , diria eduardo " luego"  la sombra es luz, por ende estamos viendo la sombra del angel, por algulo el angel es el fotografo.

En definitiva es la sombra del fotografo que estaba haciendo pis hacia el cielo.

Jua jua jua es solo una broma. 

Saludos


----------



## juanma (Dic 12, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> 4) como ya dijo anteriormente Ezavalla: yo jamás dije que fuera un ángel





DJ DRACO dijo:


> yo no soy de creer en las cositas de las religiones...sim embargo creo firmemente en espiritus y espectros que estan pero no siempre se aprecian...esto es una especie de "angel" muy luminoso...obvio que ellos no lo vieron...la foto es mas grande, yo tome estas fotos con mi celular de la foto original.


 


DJ DRACO dijo:


> b) no es la figura típica de ángel que se encuentra en libros o internet, pues las alas tienen un formato alargado tipo raqueta de tenis...mientras que las imagenes típicas son alas muy grandes y muy similares a las de águilas o algo asi.


 Al figura tipica de un angel FUE inventada por personas ! !
En oriente, nunca hubiesen dicho que es o se parece a un angel, simplemente *porque los angeles no forman parte de su cultura*.

A esto quiero ir, tiene que haber UNIVERSALIDAD para que algo pueda considerarse _verdadero_, es decir, si voy a una tribu, un perro es un perro y es conocido como tal, ahora, si voy con la descripcion de un angel NO.
Lo mismo con el dragon, es un elemento de la cultura oriental. Nosotros como occidentales vamos a tender a ver simbolos occidentales.

Los angeles son elementos asociados a religiones monoteistas , no los vas a ver en religiones como budismo, la egipcia, celtica, etc.



DJ DRACO dijo:


> Soy un tipo que ama la ciencia porque con ella se demuestra los fenómenos fisicos, quimicos, etc, del universo...
> No creo en las religiones pero Si en cosas paranormales (paranormal es el nombre o adjetivo, que se utiliza para calificar aquellos fenómenos que contradicen las leyes naturales. Bajo ese término se agrupan también las disciplinas que intentan estudiarlos)


El tema DJ Draco, no es que nadie este en contra de lo que crees, sino que da la impresion que te contradecis mucho.

En todo este tiempo Draco, no ha habido NINGUN informe o prueba minima que haya demostrado algun fenomeno paranormal, por lo que muuuuy lejos estamos de poder llamar a una mancha de luz como angel.

Pensa por un momento la CANTIDAD de cosas escritas sobre angeles, poderes, de donde vienen, nombres, peleas, TODO, y en que se basan??
Como se puede saber tantas cualidades de algo sin siquiera tener una prueba de que existe??

El mismo analisis se aplica a un montooon de objetos de fe.

Ciertamente el demostrar fenomenos fisicos, quimicos, leyes, etc va en una direccion muuuuy contra a tener FE o distintas creencias. Son agua y aceite.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Dic 12, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> 1) la foto fue tomada con cámara e impresa en papel fotográfico
> 2) la imagen fue descubierta en el papel pero nadie la vio en el puente


 Pregunto entonces: ¿Está la imagen en el negativo?


DJ DRACO dijo:


> 4) como ya dijo anteriormente Ezavalla: yo jamás dije que fuera un ángel


 Pero las fotos se llaman "Ángel (1).JPG", "Ángel (2).JPG" y "Ángel (3).JPG", con acento y todo. Muy bien por la ortografía 


DJ DRACO dijo:


> 5) la imagen que aparece sobre el puente (en la foto original) se ve claramente que es una persona que parece tener 2 alas...de aca se deduce lo siguiente:
> a) no es un dragón...los mismos son tipo lagartos, no humanos


 Claro que no es un dragón, en eso estamos de acuerdo: Los dragones, como todos sabemos, no tienen alas y pierden sus poderes al acercarse a un puente.





DJ DRACO dijo:


> b) no es la figura típica de ángel que se encuentra en libros o internet, pues las alas tienen un formato alargado tipo raqueta de tenis...mientras que las imagenes típicas son alas muy grandes y muy similares a las de águilas o algo asi.


Pero sí que podría ser un ángel:

Estos son los Querubines, uno de los tres componentes de la Primera Jerarquía. Verás que no tienen alas de forma ni proporciones similares a las de las rapaces.
Por si fuera poco, son los custodios de la luz y las estrellas. Como esto es una manifestación luminosa... Da que pensar.

En mi opinión, lo que tenés en esa foto es una clarísima manifestación del hada Campanita. Y antes de que digas que Campanita es un invento, mirá la foto que es prueba suficiente de su existencia.



DJ DRACO dijo:


> ...mucho menos estoy a favor o en contra totalmente de l ciencia o religión...no es un debate de ese tipo...


  No me resultó fácil de entender eso, pero creo que lo comprendí finalmente.


DJ DRACO dijo:


> Soy un tipo que ama la ciencia porque con ella...
> No creo en las religiones pero Si en cosas paranormales...


Esas dos posiciones no son compatibles. El misticismo no puede conjugarse nunca con la ciencia, o caés tarde o temprano en el caso que plantea Eduardo en la imagen que puso. Por cierto, esa es una de las que usó mi viejo en el último curso de Filosofía de la Ciencia que dio (aclaro que yo no asistí).
____________
@EZ: 
Está bueno discutir con alguien que da argumentos: Gracias. Voy a buscar más cosas en las que no estemos de acuerdo .

En mi mensaje anterior veo que no expliqué claramente mi punto. Al decir ángel no me refería pura y exactamente al ser sobrenatural de la doctrina cristiana específicamente, sino a la concepción general de lo sobrenatural.
Hay quienes afirman que existen ángeles, brujas, dioses, hadas y si le viene en gana, hasta Los Pitufos o el Pato Lucas. Que lo haga, no es algo ni remotamente objetable.

De ahí a postular que quien opine distinto está errado y es un ignorante hay una distancia grande. Eso es lo que planteo.
Así como todo el mundo tiene derecho a creer en lo que mejor le parezca, todo el resto tiene mismo derecho a NO creer. Creer no te hace superior y no creer tampoco te hace inferior.
Así como cada quien puede aceptar las pruebas no científicas que considere, debe obligadamente aceptar que no sean tomadas en cuenta por otros sin que eso signifique más que una posición diferente. Y aún si fueran científicas aplico lo anterior.
 Renegar de eso nos deja en una posición similar a la de varias religiones que se proclaman dueñas de la única verdad y quienes no la abrazan son simplemente seres inferiores o poco sagaces o... lo que sea, pero siempre de una casta diferente, a veces punible, a veces no. Ese es el punto que no me gusta y que veladamente se introduce en segundo plano.
En lo referente a tener una mente abierta, estamos de acuerdo en que es algo muy deseable y creo que todo el mundo lo está. Eso queda fuera de la discusión. El no asumir que la teoría propia pueda ser errónea o siquiera discutida plantea una posición dogmática, algo diametralmente opuesto a la apertura de mental. 

Saludos.


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 12, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> En mi opinión, lo que tenés en esa foto es una clarísima manifestación del hada Campanita.


Realmente el parecido asombroso. Sera ese el puente de acceso al pais de Nunca Jamas? 

Todavia no se evaluo la posibilidad que se trate de la "Luz Mala"
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luz_mala


----------



## diego_z (Dic 12, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Ahhh, es verdad! ! ! perdonen, error mío...tiene razón mi amigo SFG88...
> 
> esa foto está velada...con forma de una pequña persona alada...pero velada.
> 
> yo no soy de creer en las cositas de las religiones...sim embargo creo firmemente en espiritus y espectros que estan pero no siempre se aprecian...esto es una especie de "angel" muy luminoso...obvio que ellos no lo vieron...la foto es mas grande, yo tome estas fotos con mi celular de la foto original.


 
concuerdo totalmente con vos , yo mismo vi una imagen similar no igual pero similar , y todos decias que no podia ser , pero bue , dichosos nosotros


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 12, 2009)

Sigo explicándome para todo aqué ignorante que no sepa comprender textos o que no tenga idea de las longitudes de los nombres de un archivo:

1) el nombre: "Ángel" para cada foto es una forma rapida y casi precisade llamarle a las imagenes para no colocarle: "Objeto volador no identificado con alas que se asemeja a un ángel, pero que al no creer del todo en reliiones no puedo afirmarlo"

ya que ese nombre seria un poquito largo...

2) por otro lado digo que puede ser: "angel" "demonio luminoso" "campanita" "etc" "etc"...los etc se agregaron porque yo no estoy afirmando que sea o no un ángel...simplemente lo dejo a consideración de cada uno...

Lo único que les indico es que la foto es verdadera...nadie la trucó


saliendo un poco del tema imagen...este post dio mucho que hablar...no les parece?


----------



## asherar (Dic 12, 2009)

Como decís, DJ, para variar un poco el tema ...

Vos vivís en la localidad de *Santo* Tomé, en la provincia de *Santa* Fé (no me animo a preguntarte el nombre de la calle ... ).
También acordate que a la mayoría nos bautizan recién nacidos, obviamente sin preguntarnos qué nos parece.

¿No te parece que nuestra cultura latinoamericana tiene bastante influencia de la religión, como para explicar tu tendencia a ver un ángel en una mancha borrosa ?

Admitís que te faltan los años de tratamiento que te da una formación de base cientifica. Por eso te resulta demasiado difícil salirte de lo preconcebido y pensar en nombres *más imparciales* como: "mancha.jpg", "manchón.jpg", "luz_rara.jpg", "sospechoso.jpg" o "dudoso.jpg". 

El enfoque del científico no es casarse con la primer explicación que nos viene a la mente, sino pensar en *todas las posibles explicaciones* que se nos puedan ocurrir, y analizar cuáles son *las más factibles*, a la "luz" de las evidencias. 
Para eso se requiere libertad de pensamiento, creatividad, información y experiencia.
Si hay pocas evidencias y por algún motivo no se pueden buscar más, se debe ser muy cauteloso con la hipótesis que se arriesga. 
Por eso en ciencias se habla de "hipótesis de trabajo", para resaltar el hecho que, aunque hay que trabajar sobre alguna idea concreta, no está demostrada todavía. 

Por más que te esfuerces en explicar el nombre de los archivos a mí me queda una cosa bien clara: y es que *vos querés* ver un ángel. Y no es que esté mal. 

Como a todos nos pasa la mayor parte del tiempo, a vos también te traiciona la necesidad de creer en algo simple. Y la iglesia nos lo da servido en bandeja. Hace 2000 años que saben lo que el ser humano necesita. 

A muchos la religión los tranquiliza, les hace sentir que todo tiene un *sentido*. Sentido que no se le encuentra en otra explicación. La ciencia explica el cómo, no el porqué. 

Coincido en algunas cosas con *ezavalla*


> ...para imaginar algo...tu mente debe estar *bastante libre de prejuicios y cosas preconcebidas*, y abiertas a posibilidades que otros no pueden ver.


y con *Cacho *


> Si cree que eso es prueba suficiente para fundar su propia convicción en la creencia en ángeles, que lo haga.
> *Pero si quiere darle un ligero viso de ciencia, ahí ya no estoy de acuerdo*.
> ...
> Decir que aquel que no es capaz de ver esto como real es, por lo menos, un tonto (tercer post de este hilo) habla a las claras de una posición para discutir el tema.
> Tratar sarcásticamente una respuesta (post número 5) muestra la misma posición.


Puedo hacer alguna concesión parcial incluso con la definición de "ingeniero sin título", como te autoproclamas (claro, porque no soy ingeniero!!!). 


DJ DRACO dijo:


> ...tengo pruebas de lo que piden (cosas paranormales) pero no las van a aceptar porque son *too much excepticos*...
> 
> por otro lado Yo ya dije anteriormente que soy agnóstico, significa no creer en dioses, virgenes, santos, etc...y que *me considero un cientifico*...
> 
> ...



Pero eso sí: creo que vas a tener que desarrollar mucho el escepticismo que despreciás, para llegar a poder autoproclamarte "científico". 
Ah! Y también a apoyar más la investigación básica (por lo de la corriente permanente en el anillo de 500 nm). 

Te lo digo como científico en ejercicio (con título, aunque sea lo de menos). 

De onda. 

Saludos


----------



## ricardodeni (Dic 12, 2009)

bien alejandro

eso del titulo me jodió hasta a mi que soy tecnico.

draco sabes tooodo lo que hay que estudiar y expandir la mente para ser ingeniero ???

saludos.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Dic 13, 2009)

Que hay cosas raras las hay, 

Esta en particular llama la atencion, aver si se acuerdan.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdzVZ_KEMIg&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SE6e6MSmjTk&feature=related

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 13, 2009)

Esos videos podrían haber sido trucados tambien...sin embargo en el segundo video se ve como la hamaca se mueve violentamente durante mucho tiempo...si la hubiesen movido con la mano en algún momento debería detenerse...sin embargo no se detiene or mucho tiempo...y se bambolea en varios sentido diferentes.


bueno...ya que son ingenieros deberían saber leer e nterpretar...pero claro...son demasiado inteligentes como para preocuparse por eso...

1) estudie varios años de ingenieria química por ende sé de lo que se trata, y de la profundidad de conceptos e información.

2) jamás dije que fuera un angel, y dije varias veces que yo tambien soy exceptico en cuanto a la religión y todo eso

3) por otra parte un título como "mancha" hubiese sido un tanto precario...no?

la cosa es que el "objeto" esta ahi y tiene una forma, no se hizo con trucos ni con PC.

de ahi en adelante...todo es posible


----------



## fernandob (Dic 13, 2009)

que tema interesante lo de la hamaca, hace rato que no entro en lo de "acertijos de logica y comprension" pero estas cosas que tienen mucho de reales y practicas me parecen muy interesantes.

yo en mi trabajo , no se si es suerte o que pero suelo resolver los problemas, en lo de la hamaca supongo que no hay trampa, sino no habrian tantos camarografos.

pero , y ya es cansador lso miles de ejemplos que la humanidad ha vivido TODO TIENE SU RAZON , LOGICA Y CLARA.
yo, de verdad me interesaria, ojala que esa placita estuviese cerca de mi casa.

comenzaria por cambiar esa hamaca por una de cuerdas, no de cadenas.
y vemos que pasa.

igual , cuando esta moviendose , mas que con una camara iria con una brujula.
o cualquier detectr de campos magneticos


----------



## asherar (Dic 13, 2009)

Ejemplo ideal el de esa hamaca para saber qué vé cada uno. 

Habría que saber dónde está ubicada esa plaza. 
Lo más probable que no dejen experimentar lo suficiente. 
Por lo que se ve, la han vallado. 
A los comerciantes de la zona les conviene que no se revele lo que lo causa. 
El misterio atrae turistas, el conocimiento ... quién sabe. 

En Orlando hay un parque científico de Disney (Epcot Center) donde uno ve cosas que realmente son para el asombro. Y las hace la gente. 

Volviendo a la hamaquita: 

Se comporta como un péndulo inestable. 
Se podría lograr con un campo magnético enterrado en el piso y una hamaca magnetizada de modo que haya repulsión. 
Aún con un campo bajo se podría lograr que la repulsión vaya acumulando energía, venza el roce primero y finalmente levante velocidad. 

No digo que no sea un ángel o un fantasma hamacándose, digo que se podría hacer con algo de ingeniería.

Uia! Mirá lo que había sido: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suyolA_w8dw&feature=related


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 13, 2009)

mmm, Hacer una de esas "Trucadas" requiere grandes procesadores graficos.

Será que se acerca ya el fin del mundo???


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 13, 2009)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> ....
> Volviendo a la hamaquita:
> Se comporta como un péndulo inestable.
> Se podría lograr con un campo magnético enterrado en el piso y una hamaca magnetizada de modo que haya repulsión.
> Aún con un campo bajo se podría lograr que la repulsión vaya acumulando energía, venza el roce primero y finalmente levante velocidad.



  Metodo practico sobre todo...Las cosas que hay que leer... :enfadado:

Si te tomas la molestia de ver el 2do video de Karapalida a partir del 1:18 (donde el tapir para la hamaca), vas a ver que no es nada mas que la coincidencia  entre la frecuencia natural de oscilacion angular y la de torsion + silla "aerodinamica"

Cada vez que la hamaca va en un sentido la silla tiene la misma orientacion y se invierte cuando vuelve. La forma de la silla ayuda a que la resistencia al viento resulte bastante diferente en cada caso. 


Si alguno de los absolutos ignorantes de fisica (lease: investigadores de fenomenos paranormales del 1er video) se hubiera molestado en cerrar  un poco el arco de la silla el efecto desaparecia.   Lastima que tambien los vendedores de la plaza...


----------



## fernandob (Dic 13, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:


> a partir del 1:18 (donde *el tapir* para la hamaca),


 
  

podrias explicar lo que pussite luego un poco mas en detalle, no te segui eduardo , por favor.
gracias


----------



## asherar (Dic 13, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:


> ... donde el *tapir* para la hamaca...



Muy bueno 

Si, reconozco que ese proceso aerodinámico es factible y bastante menos costoso. 
Algo así como la bolsita voladora de la película "Belleza americana".

Lo raro es que las vallas son bastante altas y aú así no modifican el flujo de aire 
lo suficiente como para alterar el proceso.

Lo que dice Eduardo es algo parecido a lo que pasó con el puente de Tacoma Narrows, que fue derribado por un efecto de resonancia del viento con la frecuencia propia de oscilación del puente. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mclp9QmCGs


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 13, 2009)

Oopppsss...recién veo esta respuesta!



Eduardo dijo:


> Lo que hay es una foto con una mancha y un monton de gente sugiriendo causas.
> Obviamente, si eso es trucado o un reflejo casual no puede saberse mirando "esa" foto. Pero sugerir que sea un angel... por Dios!
> Ademas, desde cuando los unicos seres mitologicos alados son los angeles?
> Si parece envuelto en fuego... No seria mas correcto suponer que es un dragon?
> Que tienen los angeles de especial? Es acaso que tienen alas aunque no las usan para volar?



Me parece que no leíste del todo lo que puse arriba...
DRACO *no dice que sea un ángel*, solo *dice que parece un ángel*, y a juzgar por la imagen de la foto, yo hubiera pensado exactamente lo mismo, a menos que haya otra cosa, y que yo no conozco, que tenga forma humana con alas en la espalda y conocido por todo el mundo.
PD: El fuego no lo veo por ninguna parte .



Eduardo dijo:


> Aca no te entiendo yo: Ver un angel en esa mancha es mente abierta?
> Si sugiero  que existe el Raton Perez porque encontre  monedas donde habia dejado el diente --> Tambien tendria la mente abierta? (Ojo! Mi padre jamas reconocio su autoria)



El asunto del ratón Perez es completamente falaz, por que estás usando algo que sabés que es falso para apoyar tu *duda* sobre la "mente abierta". En este caso, no sabés si la foto es falsa o efectivamente, había algo raro que captó la cámara, y en cualquier caso, tampoco hay una explicación a cualquiera de esas posibilidades... cosa que no sucede con el Ratón Perez .
El asunto de la apertura mental de mi comentario no tiene una justificación física, mecánica, matemática o tecnológica. Es el resultado de mi experiencia al hablar de estos temas y cruzar mails con mucha gente, y es una suerte de patrón de comportamiento que he visto repetido en muchas personas.
Sin ir más lejos, fijate lo que has hecho vos: Saliste de una a negar la posibilidad de que esa *mancha* fuera un ángel (aunque nadie dijo que lo fuera) y no diste lugar al beneficio de la duda, al menos hasta tener pruebas más sólidas que definieran una u otra situación. Para apoyar tu posición recurriste a la referencia de una serie de trucos "tecnológicos" que son usados para alterar las fotos.
Sin embargo, DRACO dijo que cree en lo sobrenatural y trajo como prueba esa foto, que hasta ahora nadie pudo explicar que diablos es la *mancha *esa que aparece, y no solo la trajo, sino que estuvo ahí cuando se tomó y dijo que no había nada apreciable a simple vista. Al menos, él _*no descarta lo que no puede probar*_ y deja abierta la posibilidad de que sea algo con existencia verdadera y no una truchada de alguien.
Espero que esto te aclare lo que quise decir...



Eduardo dijo:


> Donde "libre de prejuicios" si como de antemano cree en angeles y espectros los "ve" en cualquier mancha?



Insisto...DRACO no vé un espectro o un ángel. El vé una mancha con forma de humano con alas, y eso es algo muy parecido a las imágenes de los ángeles aprendidas durante años, así que la semejanza que hizo es completamente válida. De ahí a que sea un ángel o nó....falta mucho, pero en ningún momento dijo que eso *fuera un ángel*. Leé con detenimiento mi post anetrior...



Eduardo dijo:


> Vos sos una persona que respeto, solamente que no comparto ciertos puntos de tu comentario .



Yo también te respeto mucho, y me parece perfecto que no compartas mis comentarios! El mundo sería muy aburrido si todos coincidiéramos en todo...


----------



## asherar (Dic 13, 2009)

Y a esta piedra ? Acaso la frena un ángel ? Será una piedra mágica ?

Video

Otra versión hecha con tortugas:







Otro fenómeno natural engañoso:  la Piedra Movediza de Tandil.








La piedra de 300 toneladas oscilaba lentamente "desde siempre", hasta que 
el 29 de febrero de 1912 se desbarrancó.  
Aún no hay explicación ni de cómo se mantenía oscilando, ni por qué se cayó. 

Historia y leyendas


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 13, 2009)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> Y a esta piedra ? Acaso lo frena un ángel ? Es una piedra mágica ?


Ademas de un contrato con Kodak, los angeles tienen firmado otro con los vendedores de juguetes donde estan obligados a violar la conservacion del momento angular. 



Hablando en serio, es un juguete que tiene sus años. El primer comentario que lei fue en una "Investigacion y ciencia" del año 80 (la version en español de Scientific American) donde analizaban un Rattleback ruso.
La "trampa" esta en que la base es asimetrica y eso hace que tienda a girar suavemente en un sentido y a vibrar en el otro. 

Pero lamentablemente de las explicaciones que he leido (que han sido pocas)* en ninguna me termino quedando claro como es el proceso* --> Si aplicamos la Navaja de Occam: La mueven espiritus. Explicacion simple que hasta una rubia puede entender --> Luego es la verdadera


----------



## asherar (Dic 14, 2009)

Lo del Rattleback lo recordé al leer tu explicación 





> ... coincidencia  entre la frecuencia natural de oscilacion angular y la de torsion ...


Respecto de 





> La "trampa" esta en que la base es asimetrica y eso hace que tienda a girar suavemente en un sentido y a vibrar en el otro.


Es cierto, el Rattleback funciona gracias al brazo de palanca que hace la base, por estar ligeramente desalineada o rotada respecto del eje del cuerpo. 
Es como si fueran dos objetos acoplados: uno la base, de forma elipsoidal, y otro el cuerpo con la mayor parte de la masa, ambos con sus ejes de giro formando un ángulo  pequeño (~10º). 
En la 1ra prueba se detiene el giro, pero queda oscilando alrededor de su eje. La energía de rotación inicial es absorbida por la oscilación alrededor de su eje. Luego ese mismo brazo de palanca vuelve a convertir la energía de oscilación en rotación pero en sentido contrario. 
Si se lo inicia con un bamboleo, se pone a rotar (2da prueba del video).  
Pero esto sólo ocurre para un sentido de giro. En la 3ra prueba del video lo inician girando 
en el sentido opuesto (el sentido dominante) y el fenómeno no ocurre. 
En resumen, tiende a girar en un solo sentido que depende del ángulo (ángulo de signo contrario => sentido opuesto). 
La fuerza de roce entre la base y la mesa es crítica. Si es mucha, se frena muy rápido, 
y si es poca, los movimientos de giro y bamboleo casi no se acoplan. 

Algo *parecido* se hace con los grandes barcos, solo que es mediante un giróscopo que se convierte el rolido en cabeceo. Con esto se logra aumentar su estabilidad ante el oleaje, así los navegantes no se marean, ... y no andan vomitando por ahí, ... asquerosos ! 
...

Para retomar el tema del hilo, o el hilo del tema, encontré un enlace a las 30 fotografias de fantasmas más famosas jamás tomadas. 

Para muestra basta un botón:


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 14, 2009)

Varias respuestas:

1) Como dijo ezavalla: NO afirme que fuera un ángel pero tampoco lo descarté

2) Como dijo ezavalla: Tener la mente abierta significa no descartar cosas que no puedes probar

3) La palabra que buscas, Ale Sherar, es: Equilibrio

4) Lo del puente es obvio que tuvo como error un grupo de ingenieros ignorantes por completo de los fenómenos climáticos que rodeaban al puente...además de una construcción muy precaria y sin tomar en cuenta la propia oscilación que un puente debe tener.

Aca en Santo Tomé se fabricó un puente (Carretero) hace más de 70 años y aún sigue en pie. Fue construido por una empresa europea, que no recuerdo si era Dinamarquesa o qué...

La cosa es que ya pasó por varias inundaciones (y se esta viniendo otra), sin mencionar que soporta un tráfico espectacular muy superior al que debiera, pues su construcción fue en una época en la que no había semejante cantidad de vehículos...

Por otro lado debemos tener en cunta que la vida útil de un puente es de sólo 40 años...

...eso me deja pensando: Ya deberíamos empezar a construir uno nuevo...pues el Carretero ya tiene 70!!!

se va a ir todo al c***jo y mueren 1000 personas y entonces hacemos uno nuevo...??

saludos


----------



## Cacho (Dic 14, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Tener la mente abierta significa no descartar cosas que no puedes probar


Y tener una posición científica significa no aceptar como verdaderas las que no podés probar. Ahí está la clave.
El paso siguiente es estar *siempre* dispuesto a dudar de tus propias conclusiones y a discutirlas y a darlas por tierra en caso de que se demuestre algo distinto. Una leídita a la obra de Popper te haría ver el punto que expongo de una manera más clara.
Desde el momento en que no estás dispuesto a aceptar siquiera como posible otra explicación a la mancha de la foto, estás chocando contra toda postura científica. Podés justificarlo de maneras metafísicas, con cuestiones paranormales o lo que sea, pero no es algo científico. 
Si partimos de la base de que estás discutiendo el origen y significado de esa mancha luminosa desde una posición metafísica, no hay discusión científica que valga. Vos verás ahí al ser que interpretes y será la manifestación de lo que quieras. Eso no lo discuto.
Si planteás que eso prueba científicamente algo, ahí sí que no. La palabra _falsabilidad_ juega un papel importante en esto que planteo.

A la vista de esto, reformulo la primera parte: Tener una posición científica significa no aceptar como verdaderas las cosas que no podés probar ni tampoco las que no puedan  ser refutadas.



DJ DRACO dijo:


> Lo del puente es obvio que tuvo como error un grupo de ingenieros ignorantes por completo de los fenómenos climáticos que rodeaban al puente...además de una construcción muy precaria y sin tomar en cuenta la propia oscilación que un puente debe tener.


 Si vos lo decís... La verdad me parece que sí fue un error el no haber tomado en cuenta la resonancia con el viento (y lo pagaron caro), pero ¿construcción precaria?
Si soportó lo que soportó antes de caerse, estaba bastante bien construido en mi opinión.



DJ DRACO dijo:


> Por otro lado debemos tener en cunta que la vida útil de un puente es de sólo 40 años...


 ¿Fuente?

Saludos

PS: No me contestaste si la figura de la foto está también en el negativo o sólo en la impresión en papel.


----------



## asherar (Dic 14, 2009)

A todo esto, qué problema sería si uno de nosotros se encontrara frente a frente con algún fenómeno paranormal y pudiera grabarlo en video, o tomarle una foto. 

No digo como el caso de DJ que el objeto apareció luego de revelar, y que los demás nos enteramos por un relato que no podemos someter a ningun tipo de prueba. 

Digo cara a cara y sin lugar a dudas para el que lo experimenta.

Dado el escepticismo dominante en nuestra sociedad cientificista: nadie nos creería .


----------



## electrodan (Dic 14, 2009)

Si no hay mas pruebas para analizar, poco se podría hacer.


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 14, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> 4) Lo del puente es obvio que tuvo como error un grupo de ingenieros ignorantes por completo de los fenómenos climáticos que rodeaban al puente...además de una construcción muy precaria y sin tomar en cuenta la propia oscilación que un puente debe tener.


 No hubo ningun error de calculo porque *hasta ese momento no se tenia en cuenta ese riesgo*. Fue precisamente a  partir de este desastre (*1940*) que se vio su importancia y se empezo a analizar en todos los proyectos.

Igualmente en el* 2006* se comieron la gorra con un puente sobre el rio Tajo.
Los estudios se hacen pensando en el puente terminado, y este empezo a oscilar durante la construccion.
Por suerte no paso nada pero hubo que agregarle a la estructura placas deflectoras de viento.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VH8-Xdfgf1g


----------



## asherar (Dic 14, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> ... Lo del puente es obvio que tuvo como error un grupo de ingenieros ignorantes por completo de ...



Tomar por obvias las cosas demasiado rápido es minimizar la necesidad de hacer todo tipo de pruebas de validación. En este caso buscar un poco en goggle. 

Claro que uno muchas veces está convencido por los usos y costumbres del entorno. 

Por eso a los que se salen de lo establecido los llaman locos, o genios. 
Y caemos en el estereotipo de Hollywood ... :enfadado:



> ... No es de extrañar        entonces que algunos físicos hayan creído de buena fe que estaban en        presencia de fenómenos paranormales cuando en realidad asistían a un burdo        truco de ilusionista. El caso de los creyentes en los poderes de _Uri        Geller_ en la década del ´70 es paradigmático.


tomado de "El mito del científico loco"


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 14, 2009)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> A todo esto, qué problema sería si uno de nosotros se encontrara frente a frente con algún fenómeno paranormal y pudiera grabarlo en video, o tomarle una foto.


Si hiciera algo mas que sacarle una foto de mala calidad seria interesante, si no seria otra foto dudosa mas como las de la galeria de "Las 30 mejores fotografias de fantasmas etc etc".
En esa galeria se ven fantasmas para todos los gustos: 
- Fantasmas con aspecto de persona normal.
- Fantasmas "espectro ensabanado"
- Fantasmas nube.
- Fantasmas semitransparentes.
- Fantasmas "silueta".
  - Fantasmas que hacen sombra.
    - Fantasmas que no hacen sombra.
- Fantasmas sodomitas (foto 15, la del auto)
- Fantasmas caminantes.
- Fantasmas voladores.

Dime que efecto fotografico conoces y te dire que fantasma ves...


Llama tambien la atencion la indumentaria fantasma, curiosamente tiene las mismas propiedades que el portador (si el dueño es opaco la ropa tambien,si atraviesa paredes la ropa tambien...) menos en el caso de los semitransparentes --> la tela es tan rara que se ve lo que hay detras pero no lo que hay dentro...





> No digo como el caso de DJ que el objeto apareció luego de revelar, y que los demás nos enteramos por un relato que no podemos someter a ningun tipo de prueba.


Igual se puede debatir si el angel tuvo poliomielitis o fue victima de la Talidomida.



> Digo cara a cara y sin lugar a dudas para el que lo experimenta.


Una *buena foto* no sera concluyente pero merecera mas respeto que la de DJDraco y las de la galeria.



> Dado el escepticismo dominante en nuestra sociedad cientificista: nadie nos creería .


No sabia que te habias mudado a Utopia, donde yo vivo la supersticion supera lejos al escepticismo.


----------



## asherar (Dic 14, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:


> . ..
> 
> No sabia que te habias mudado a Utopia, donde yo vivo la supersticion supera lejos al escepticismo.



Sí, es cierto, fue más una expresión de deseo que otra cosa. Yo también he conocido científicos "de carrera" mucho más adictos a creencias religiosas que a los métodos de la profesión.

Pero por la razón que sea la versión oficial nunca será que viste un fantasma, sino que estás para el manicomio. 

Casualmente, y de la misma fuente anterior, ... leemos : 



> Las teorías        revolucionarias pueden cambiar la historia de la ciencia de ser ciertas,        como ocurre muy excepcionalmente. Pero si están equivocadas, como se        comprueba en la mayoría de los casos, pueden dar lugar a dos situaciones:        en general, el científico admite su error y busca por nuevos caminos o, se        empecina por negar la realidad. En éste último caso podemos estar seguros        que no se trata de un aunténtico científico.


Volviedo al tema de las fotos trucadas y videos dudosos, en este video de Pet Shop Boys  ... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sd_K6Yk4-oE

 a la altura de 0:45, se ve un un interesante "efecto fantasma", como en la imagen adjunta. 

Hoy en día las imágenes, sea foto o video, ya no son prueba de nada.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 15, 2009)

en la pagina que puso alejandro no solo se ven lso 30 fantasmas mas famosos.

tambien las 30 tenistas mas lindas 
las 30 pechochas mas alegres 
las 30 cachorras mas mimosas 

en fin, si son gente de ciencia exploren, no se queden con fantasmas.



Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> A todo esto, qué problema sería si uno de nosotros se encontrara frente a frente con algún fenómeno paranormal y pudiera grabarlo en video, o tomarle una foto.
> 
> No digo como el caso de DJ que el objeto apareció luego de revelar, y que los demás nos enteramos por un relato que no podemos someter a ningun tipo de prueba.
> 
> ...


totalmente de acuerdo con tigo, creo que algo de eso es lo que se llama el sindrome de quimera, no ???
ademas, si uno lo pinesa un segundo, que fantasma apareceria o ET o cosa rara se haria publica.
acaso no es costumbre de el ser humano cada cosa nueva, extraña y unica que se encuentra primero la mata, luego la secciona para estudiarla, y si hay muchas algunas terminan disecadas, otas clavadas en alfileres, y si son cargosas y siguen viniendo terminan privadas de su libertad en circos o "bajo custodia" hasta el final de sus dias (asunto que el ser humano tambien se ocupa) .
nada mas interesante que cazar algo raro, en peligro de extincion.....ya extinto es mas valioso aun 

y si no hay en peligro de extincion, pues, dennos un tiempito .

asi que si existen cosas raras, creo que es predecible que nos esquiven.
yo si fuese un gnomo, o hada, o angel, o lo que sea tambien me mantendria alejado de el ser humano.a


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 15, 2009)

Para que se queden todos tranquilos repito:

1) no afirmo que sea un angel

2) no niego ninguna observación de ningún usuario...pero nadie hizo una observación favorable...todos se tiraron en contra de la pobre "mancha" y de mi precaria y humilde posible explicación...

3) Todos aqui ven errores, y posibles fallos...nadie ve Soluciones...que feo!!!

Definitivamente la imagen esta en el negativo...de otro modo la impresora fotográfica no podría inventar la silueta...

el objeto fluorescente fue captado en el puente...no apareció luego entre el negativo y la maquinita.

saludos.


----------



## electrodan (Dic 15, 2009)

¿A que es lo que buscas solución?
Además, todos se tiraron en contra de la mancha porque tu originalmente la publicaste como prueba de que las cosas paranormales existen. Y la mayoría de los aquí presentes quisieron demostrar que eso no es prueba de nada.


> ya en serio muchachos...tengo pruebas de lo que piden (cosas paranormales) pero no las van a aceptar porque son too much excepticos...


----------



## diego_z (Dic 15, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Varias respuestas:
> 
> 1) Como dijo ezavalla: NO afirme que fuera un ángel pero tampoco lo descarté
> 
> ...


 como dije yo no todos tenemos la dicha de ver algo anormal


----------



## Cacho (Dic 15, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> 1) no afirmo que sea un angel


Pero todo el que lo descarte está equivocado. Bueno, todo el que descarte que eso sea algo sobrenatural está equivocado.



DJ DRACO dijo:


> 2) no niego ninguna observación de ningún usuario...pero nadie hizo una observación favorable...todos se tiraron en contra de la pobre "mancha" y de mi precaria y humilde posible explicación...


Lo que hizo todo el mundo fue dar otras posibles explicaciones a la mancha. Nadie aceptó que fuera algo ni remotamente sobrenatural (salvo Eduardo y yo, que vemos al hada Campanita).



DJ DRACO dijo:


> 3) Todos aqui ven errores, y posibles fallos...nadie ve Soluciones...que feo!!!


 Un científico no busca soluciones. Busca explicaciones y lo que se planteó fueron unas cuantas posibles...
Por otro lado, la ciencia avanza buscando errores en las teorías, no aciertos (Popper, de nuevo), aunque tu posición ratifica la teoría de Lakatos.



DJ DRACO dijo:


> Definitivamente la imagen esta en el negativo...de otro modo la impresora fotográfica no podría inventar la silueta...


 ¿Cómo que no?
Si el negativo está perfecto puede aparecer tranquilamente ese tipo de fallas.
Primero, puede ser una falla en el papel, después puede ser una falla en la máquina impresora, puede ser una falla en la reveladora, una chorreadura de algún químico que no fue enjuagada, o... qué sé yo, muchas otras cosas.



DJ DRACO dijo:


> el objeto fluorescente fue captado en el puente...no apareció luego entre el negativo y la maquinita.


 Ah, esa es buena. Pudo ser una entrada de luz a la cámara. Y otra que no hay que descartar es que el negativo estuviera fallado. Si no fue emulsionado correctamente en ese lugar...

Insisto en lo que dije antes: Si querés creer en ovnis, ángeles, hombres lobo, hadas o cosas sobrenaturales, adelante. Creé en lo que quieras o lo que no puedas evitar, eso está perfecto.
Pero tené muy presente que son tus convicciones personales y que no es algo científico lo que planteás.
Con eso en mente, quien no quiera/pueda creer lo mismo que vos está tan acertado como vos al creerlo, y quien te diga que lo que decís no es ni un poquito científico está en lo cierto también.

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 15, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> ... Si el negativo está perfecto puede aparecer tranquilamente ese tipo de fallas.
> Primero, puede ser una falla en el papel, después puede ser una falla en la máquina impresora, puede ser una falla en la reveladora, una chorreadura de algún químico que no fue enjuagada, o... qué sé yo, muchas otras cosas.


Como un bicho muerto sobre el papel.  
Casualmente en estos dias, Santoto esta insoportable de mosquitos y como todos saben, los mosquitos espantan a los angeles


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 15, 2009)

Todo bien con eso de que cada uno cree lo que quiere...

ahora...muchachos...creo yo que es muy dificl poder probar algo, de la manera cientifica..

habría que volver al puente, con camaras, videocamaras, etc, para volver a fotografiar algo que tal vez ya no esté...él/ella hace su vida, jaja

probarlo de la forma cientifica...es imposible...

crean o no en la mancha...

vean un angel o un chorro de quimico...

es imposible probarlo cientificamente


----------



## Cacho (Dic 15, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:


> Como un bicho muerto sobre el papel.


Quizá sea un angelito muerto que cayó sobre el papel. No se me había ocurrido.



DJ DRACO dijo:


> ahora...muchachos...creo yo que es muy dificl poder probar algo, de la manera cientifica..
> ...
> probarlo de la forma cientifica...es imposible...


 Eeeeeeeeeexacto. Ahí está el punto.
Creerlo, fenómeno. Plantearlo como algo más allá de una cosa de creencia personal, ahí ya no.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 15, 2009)

Quizás, solo quizás si estemos rodeados de eventos paranormales.
Lo que pasa es que nuestro conocimiento científico aún no es lo suficientemente avanzado para encontrar una explicación.

Igual puedo estar diciendo pavadas, pero si me van a tirar piedras, que sea despacito!!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 15, 2009)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Quizás, solo quizás si estemos rodeados de eventos paranormales.
> Lo que pasa es que nuestro conocimiento científico aún* no es lo suficientemente avanzado* para encontrar una explicación.


No sera al reves?
Que nuestro conocimiento *no es lo suficientemente retrasado* como para salir con el comodin paranormal cuando no encuentra expilcacion?


Los fenomenos naturales son _*incomodos*_, necesitan ser demostrados con rigor para ser aceptados y empeorando las cosas, muchas veces se necesita de un instrumental y un conocimiento cientifico accesible a pocos.

En cambio con los paranormales es una boludez --> todo aquello que no se sepa bien que es, es un angel, extraterrestre, elfo, ectoplasma... 

Solo hay dos requisitos para  _*demostrar*_ cualquier fenomeno paranormal:* No tener idea de lo que pasa y no saber el significado de la palabra falacia.*


----------



## Cacho (Dic 15, 2009)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Quizás, solo quizás si estemos rodeados de eventos paranormales.
> Lo que pasa es que nuestro conocimiento científico aún no es lo suficientemente avanzado para encontrar una explicación.


En la era de las cavernas, el trueno era algo sobrenatural.
También lo fueron varios animales (osos, por ejemplo), el fuego, los rayos, la salida del sol, los eclipses, la medicina, el alcohol...
Bueno, montones de cosas. Eso, sumado a lo que decías sobre conocimiento suficientemente avanzado implica que hace algunos millones de años estaban más avanzados que nosotros hoy. ¿No? 

Cada cosa que no se podía explicar era algo paranormal, salido del cielo, el infierno o algún lugar extraño. Hoy serían sobrenaturales los amplis de MaravillasAudio.

Saludos


----------



## ricardodeni (Dic 15, 2009)

me parece que lo que dice cacho de la falla en el revelado es lo mas acertado, creo que lo mas probable es que haya pasado eso.
mira si el que revelaba era un estudiante de fotografia cursando en ese momento la etapa de efectos y edicion... quiza se la mando, quiza fue una jodita, 
lo trataste bien al tipo cuando le dejaste el rollo ? no vaya a ser cosa que todavia se este riendo...

la verdad , mi punto de vista es que no tomaria tan en serio ese tipo de "fenomeno" que se dio en esa foto.

saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 15, 2009)

Por eso digo "Quizás"

No lo sé. Hay que intentar imaginar mas allá de la pared presente ahora. No digo que sea real ni que no exista. "Quizas" en un futuro, se descubran fenómenos físicos que violen las leyes de la física actuales, pero en base a ese fenómeno se formulará la ley que lo explique. Todo a su *Tiempo*.

Saludos!!!


----------



## asherar (Dic 15, 2009)

*Pensamiento mágico*

Wiki: "El *pensamiento mágico* es una forma de pensar y razonar que genera opiniones carentes de fundamentación lógica robusta o estricta.   "

*Más detalles ... 
*
(Editado)


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 15, 2009)

¿Era necesario copiar tanto texto?.

¿Que tratas de demostrar con eso?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 15, 2009)

que sabe copiar y pegar, jejejeje

che cacho, como puede ser que no nos podamos olvidar de maravillas audio????nunca mas aparecio por estos lares, por lo menos con ese nick, jeje

saludos


----------



## electrodan (Dic 15, 2009)

Es una leyenda.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 15, 2009)

Habrá que traer a Randy Orton. Ya que el es "The Legend Killer"
Jua jua jua...


----------



## asherar (Dic 15, 2009)

Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿Era necesario copiar tanto texto?.
> 
> ¿Que tratas de demostrar con eso?



*Tanto texto ?*

No es ni por lejos el mensaje más largo que he visto en estos foros. 
En realidad iba a copiar algunas partes solamente, pero me pareció que era mutilar el texto. 
Y sólo copié porque no me pareció oportuno meter un bocadillo mío en un tema que no domino como para hablar con autoridad. 
Espero que no sea más grave "copiar demasiado texto de la Wiki" que "generar estupideces".

*Demostrar ? *

Que no estamos inventando nada nuevo. 
Que ya hay mucho estudiado y pensado sobre todos los temas que se han ido mencionando. 


Si resultó chocante realmente lo siento. 
  En todo caso, lo edito y dejo un enlace a la Wiki.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 15, 2009)

Naaa, Chocante para nada. Quizás no veo tanto texto muy seguido.

Ahora, que se pierde con pensar "magicamente". Es obvio que nos faltan muuuuchas cosas por descubrir y los fenomenos físicos no son la excepción. Al final solo va a quedar la teoría del "Todo" y nada va a quedar en las sombras.

Todo a su *Tiempo*.

Saludos!!!


----------



## asherar (Dic 16, 2009)

Tacatomon dijo:


> ... Quizás no veo tanto texto muy seguido.


Andaaaaaa !!!!

...

Perder ? Por lo que parece es al contrario. 



> El pensamiento mágico —desde sus inicios y, aún actualmente, en todas las culturas *primitivas* contemporáneas— cumple un papel fundamental para afianzar la supervivencia del ser humano y en numerosos casos, impulsar su desarrollo cultural. Sin la aparición del pensamiento mágico, el ser humano aún permanecería anclado en sus primeros estadios de evolución.[2]




En lugar de agarrársela con el mensajero, mejor leer el mensaje. 
A las ideas se las discuten, a las personas se las comprende. 


PD: Estoy haciendo demasiado click aquí !


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 16, 2009)

Tacatomon dijo:


> ...Ahora, que se pierde con pensar "magicamente".


 Perder no se pierde nada... Pero tampoco sirve de nada, tecnicamente claro.
Emocionalmente puede ser, es como mi hija cuando se sentia mas feliz pensando que los regalos los traia  Papa Noel que pensando que era yo.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 16, 2009)

me mató la respuesta de zeta-bola jajaja

muy groso

igualmente para tacatomon...

yo creo que si alguno del foro quiere leerse todo eso, va a internet explorer, pone el google...escribe "pensamiento mágico - wiki" y aparece la pagina...
jaja

todo va de onda

la idea es la siguiente:

1) no estamos tan atrasados en ciencia como hace un tiempo

2) no estamos tan avanzados para poder viajar por el espacio (por ejemplo) cosa que los extraterrestres hacen muy fácilmente

3) tampoco estamos tan avanzados...pues no podemos demostrar estos fenómenos..

como dirian Eduardo y Cacho, hace miles de años el trueno era todo un misterio...bueno...hoy el misterio es esta figura y todas esas cosas (ovnis) voladoras que se ven en el cielo...

mas adelante lo descubriremos...espero

entienden muchachios??


----------



## asherar (Dic 16, 2009)

A pedido del público edité el mensaje del "texto demasiado largo, copiado de Wiki"



DJ DRACO dijo:


> ...
> 
> 2) no estamos tan avanzados para poder viajar por el espacio (por ejemplo) *cosa que los extraterrestres hacen muy fácilmente*



Esa afirmación en *negrita* carece de toda evidencia. ¿ Qué extraterrestres ? 
Humm, ... vamos de mal en peor. 

Eso sí, coincido en algo: Zeta_bola_1 = genio 

...

Eso de que "no podemos explicar" lo dirás por vos.

Pongamos por ejemplo los avistamientos de formaciones de luces en el cielo nocturno 
que se mueven a velocidades demasiado altas y realizan maniobras "imposibles", 
algunos incluso desapareciendo del radar. 







Qué explicación le das vos DJ ? => Ovnis = Extraterrestres

Yo tengo una hipótesis diferente. 

En la década del 60 EEUU estaba experimentando con prototipos bastante extravagantes, 
para el estilo de aviones hasta ese momento, como los que dieron lugar al F-117 
"Night Hawk" [1]. 
Rara vez se hizo público con qué otros prototipos experimentaron. 
Los rusos, en cambio admiten haber estudiado métodos de *ocultamiento de radar* de 
tipo activo, basados en plasmas gaseosos  [2], [3]. 
Estos plasmas se forman creando descargas eléctricas superficiales alredededor de la 
trompa los aviones. Sobre eso puedo remitirte a estudios científicos serios, tanto teóricos 
como experimentales [4]. 

El resultado de esta tecnología es que en la noche se ven luces voladoras que no aparecen 
en el radar. 

Lo notable, que argumentan los rusos y que los EEUU tampoco admiten, es que esos 
plasmas también afectan la fluidodinámica dando una reducción del rozamiento con el aire 
y permitiendo una mayor maniobrabilidad. Aunque esto no se estudia en los cursos de 
grado de Física, permitiría explicar algunas maniobras "imposibles de realizar según la 
Física conocida".  [5]



> There       are plans to use such a system in conjunction with a magnetohydrodynamic (MHD)
> propulsion to achieve velocities up to Mach 50.


Todavía necesitamos a los extraterrestres ?


Stealth
Buscar en google:  plasma active stealth
Un proyecto algo más actual


----------



## Nepper (Dic 16, 2009)

La verdad, que entré un poco atarde en este post y me tome un rato largo en leerlo todo... bueno, algunos lo salte, es mucho para leer.

ezavalla, en tu post #28 es muy cierto lo que decís...

Fernandob, estoy 100% de acuerdo con tu post #34

Karapalidad, me ganaste el chiste de antemano en el post #37, me voy a tener que inventar otro 

Luego, encararon el tema por todos los lados XD JAJA!!!

Yo lo voy a encarar por el lado de la "Aceptación"

Yo vi una película, llamada "los crimenes de Oxford", en donde hablan sobre la "verdad" y la "mentira".

<Anexo>Tengan en cuenta este detalle; Los griegos fueron los primeros en "filosofar", en buscarle una explicación a los fenómenos y encontrar parones y regularidades en los eventos. Tanto es así, que de cierta forma plantearon "leyes" físicas a razón de la lógica. Los griegos tenían una alta convicción a la "perfección", y crear estas leyes, les permitía afirmar que nada sucedía por mero azar. Tanta es esta fuerza perfeccionista que no verificaban sus supocisiónes.
Un claro ejemplo es haberlos escuchado decir que un objeto pequeño y liviano, cae más lento que uno grande y pesado. Pero jamás escuchamos de los griegos decir que hayan experimentado esa ley, porque si lo hacían y no se cumplia su ley, destruiría su armonía, y eso no les gustaría.

Retomando la mención de la pelicula, en ella se explica que la gente (al igual que los griegos) no aceptan el mero azar. Es por eso que intentamos llevar todo a la ciencia y matemática, porque, si yo digo que 1,2,4,6, me siento bien, porque sé que el número siguiente es 8, ¡no hay sorpresa!, nos sentimos "seguros"... es por eso que todos tratan de buscarle una explicación a lo inexplicable.
Ese "angel" apareció de la nada, mucha gente necesita encontrarle una explicación, ya sea científica o religiosa, pero debe tener un sentido... absurdo tal vez, pero lo debe tener...

Esa teoría del TODO, a su vez no se que tan útil puede ser, podrá explicart toda la física, tendrémos todo el universo cubierto... pero ¿ayudará a curar el cancer?, Si yo conozco sus expresiones matemáticas ¿puedo adiestrar a una mariposa para que cree un huracan en japon? ¿puede esa teoría explicar lo sucedido en la foto?

Yo creo que toda la física sigue una ley, algo que suceda siempre, pero también se, que parte de esa físca, no puede ser controlada, medida, percibida o modificada por nosotros, ergo, siempre existirá la posibilidad de la "incertidumbre", no importa que tan precisas sean esas ecuaciones o los dispositivos de medición... Entre la matemática y la realidad, por mas que sea infimo, existe un grado de incertidumbre... 


Conclusión

Igualmente, para mi esa foto es una extraña y remota casualidad que se habrá dado porque tenés mala suerte... Dios te quiso arruinar la foto pero le salió mal la broma...


PD: Che, si es un proyecto tan secreto ¿por que está en internet? y si es tan útil ¿Por que no lo están usando ahora?, yo vi que la railgun pasó la prueba y ya están montandolo en barcos...


----------



## Cacho (Dic 16, 2009)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> che cacho, como puede ser que no nos podamos olvidar de maravillas audio????nunca mas aparecio por estos lares, por lo menos con ese nick...


Pidió ser dado de baja, así que no creo que lo veamos por acá.
Por lo de olvidalo... ¿Para qué? Es un perfecto ejemplo de cómo plantear como si fuera cierto y científico algo que no tiene ni el más mínimo asidero.



DJ DRACO dijo:


> 2) no estamos tan avanzados para poder viajar por el espacio (por ejemplo) cosa que los extraterrestres hacen muy fácilmente
> 3) tampoco estamos tan avanzados...pues no podemos demostrar estos fenómenos..
> entienden muchachios??


Y vuelve la misma cosa...
Tenés el mismo error de concepto en este razonamiento y en el del ángel/mancha/mosquito pegado en el papel: Asumís como verdaderas ciertas cosas que no están probadas ni son comprobables y en eso basás un razonamiento. Eso es erróneo.
Las conclusiones que saques serán tan (in)válidas como las premisas de las que partas.
Afirmás que existen los extraterrestres y que viajan por el espacio como nosotros vamos de la cama al living (qué grande Charly). En base a eso, argumentás que por eso nuestra ciencia está atrasada, además de no ser capaz de demostrar eso que usás como premisa.

El planteo correcto habría sido: Si es que existen los seres alienígenas y pueden viajar fácilmente por el espacio y asumiendo que esos viajes representan un avance, entonces nuestro conocimiento es inferior en ese campo porque no somos capaces de hacer lo mismo que ellos.

¿Entiendes muchachio?



DJ DRACO dijo:


> como dirian Eduardo y Cacho, hace miles de años el trueno era todo un misterio...bueno...hoy el misterio es esta figura y todas esas cosas (ovnis) voladoras que se ven en el cielo...
> mas adelante lo descubriremos...espero


 Otra vez: Lo correcto habría sido "hoy el misterio *para mí* es esta figura...". Para muchos no es más que un mosquito pegado en el papel o una chorreadura química.
Y al decir que "más adelante lo descubriremos" estás de nuevo asumiendo que es cierto sin pruebas y que quien no lo vea así está equivocado.
De científico eso no tiene nada.


Saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Dic 16, 2009)

ahora, viendo tanto  seso en accion, 

No todos tenemos las mismas capasidades, me refiero en lo intelectual, la inteligencia y la forma de pensar. 

Si ante un fenomeno paranormal, viene alguien y lo ve como un milagro porque no tiene otra explicacion, y luego viene un nobel en fisica y le da una explicacion requeterebuscada, que incluye por ejemplo 

Lo que sucede aqui es que, segun los estudios del Dr. Frajen tejen que publico un articulo en cientificjournal, y comprobados en el acelerador de particulas de Transilvania la tostada siempre cae del lado del dulce. Nos lleva a la conclucion que las lagrimas de la estatua no es sangre sino un compuesto muy parecido por usar yeso de egipto y agua del dique sanroque se produce una reaccion quimica que sumado a la temporada de reproduccion del mosquito del dengue produce un liquido que aca en cordoba se llama Sangria.

Para esta persona como para mi y como para muchos esto seria solo cuestion de "fe" ya que da lo mismo creerle a la religion que creerle a la ciencia. Para una persona comun lo cientifico es igual de "Esoterica" que la Parapsicologia.

Entonces podemos decir que todo es cuestion de fe salvo para algunos elejidos, que tiene tremendos conocimientos de fisica, quimica y todo lo demas que haga falta. 

Claro que estan los que se la creen saber toda , hasta que los agarra uno que sabe mas, y cuanto mas se sabe se dan cuenta que no saben nada. Jajaja 

Se dan cuenta que el azar es una parte real de por ejemplo la "Ecuacion de la Vida"

Se inventan una teoria del caos, la materia negra, la fuerza misteriosa, se dan cuenta que las cosas no marchan como pensaban y afirmaron durante años, lo parchan, le buscan la vuelta... En fin...

La vida misma es un milagro, que triste la vida del que piensa que solo nacio para crecer reproducirce y morir

PD: La definicion de milagro no seria tambien una serie de sucesos fisicos y quimicos estadisticamente improbables.


----------



## asherar (Dic 16, 2009)

Nepper dijo:


> ... si es un proyecto tan secreto ¿por que está en internet? ...


Algunas cosas ya las desclasificaron, y otras ya las sacaron a la luz los del 
"lado enemigo". 

Sólo he dado una hipótesis alternativa a la "mágica" que sería la de los extraterrestres.  
Esta idea me surge de atar algunos cabos sueltos disponibles (todavía no se ha hecho ninguna pelicula al respecto). 

Pero, como dije antes: ¿cuándo una evidencia es suficiente? 
La propia Ciencia tiene sus márgenes de incertidumbre, como ya señalo Cacho. 
Igualmente (para mí) es lo mejor que tenemos para entender lo que nos rodea. 
Tener una explicación mágica puede ser que nos tranquilice igual, la diferencia está en que ésta última no nos permite modificar lo que nos rodea para tener control y hacer que la vida sea más segura para nuestra supervivencia o nuestro confort. 

Por ejemplo: 

Ante la idea que "un rayo es la ira de los dioses", el hecho de estar abajo de un pararrayos es irrelevante. No me tranquilliza. Conocer el hecho científico de cómo funciona la jaula de Faraday, en cambio sí. 
Desde el punto de vista práctico, el pararrayos realmente me está protegiendo, sea que yo conozca la "realidad" o no. 

Una forma de incorporar esa "verdad" de la protección del pararrayos, al mito de los dioses iracundos, sería tomarlo como un elemento mágico más (tal vez como un ritual de protección, o como la bendición de otro dios antagónico). 
Si uno quiere quedarse dentro del mito es totalmente factible. 
La cuestión aquí es cuándo empieza a resultar pesado seguir generando un dios para cada cosa, tanto que comienza a convenir dar el paso crucial, prescindir de la visión mágica y pasar a una visión científica de la realidad. 

Al menos eso es lo que yo "creo".

PD: Otro ejemplo. 
En lo personal tengo razones para creer en la hipótesis de la Gran Unificación de Einstein 
(que la atracción gravitatoria no es una fuerza fundamental de la Naturaleza, sino que es un efecto residual del electromagnetismo). 
Pero por más que se tenga ese "feeling", ni Einstein pudo salir sin pruebas  a decir algo que trastoca una convicción de la ciencia de los últimos 500 años. 
Y los tipos del LHC se tuvieron que gastar un paquete de plata para hacer unos experimentos y ver realmente qué pasa. 
Yo podría escribir un libro de SciFi pero nada más. 

Para variar, el periodismo populista le pone de nombre "la partícula de Dios". 
De hecho, el tema toca muy hondo, y por eso se crea todo tipo de conjeturas acerca de lo 
que pasará cuando se ponga en marcha el LHC. 

... que lo pasen bien !


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Dic 16, 2009)

> Ante la idea que "un rayo es la ira de los dioses", el hecho de estar abajo de un pararrayos es irrelevante. No me tranquilliza. Conocer el hecho científico de cómo funciona la jaula de Faraday, en cambio sí.
> Desde el punto de vista práctico, el pararrayos realmente me está protegiendo, sea que yo conozca la "realidad" o no.


 
Luego para tomar un certal en perlas tendrias que estudiar anatomia, bioquimica, y demases cosas. 

Yo se que es extremista lo que digo pero no se como encaminar mis ideas.

a ver, la acupuntura tiene mil años y hasta hace 10 años era cosa eh mandinga para la ciencia, ahora los efectos ya son reconocidos y le estan buscando la explicacion. 

A eso me refiero. 

PD: nunca les curaron el empacho??? 

Que cosas no??? 


Saludos


----------



## juanma (Dic 16, 2009)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> como puede ser que no nos podamos olvidar de maravillas audio????nunca mas aparecio por estos lares, por lo menos con ese nick, jeje


*Offtopic*: esta persona aparecio por otro foro, y su mejor carta de presentacion fue por supuesto sus enormes amplis y hablando (no maravillas necesariamente) de este foro y de _como fue tratado_ (obviamente cualquier cosa dijo).
Luego de un par de intercambio de opiniones con esta persona, sabiamente dicidieron cerrar su _post de presentacion_.

Ahora si, sigue el tema de UFOs, angeles, etc 

Saludos


----------



## asherar (Dic 16, 2009)

KARAPALIDA dijo:


> ...
> a ver, la acupuntura tiene mil años y hasta hace 10 años era cosa eh mandinga para la ciencia, ahora los efectos ya son reconocidos y le estan buscando la explicacion.
> 
> A eso me refiero.
> ...



Y justamente ! Sin hacer estudios serios, los pseudocientíficos arman todo un circo a partir de algunos efectos reales y te lo venden como una cultura milenaria. 
Algo parecido pasó con el láser que todo lo cura. Es solo cuestión de marketing. 
Mi madre casi pierde los dedos de la mano por culpa de uno de esos charlatanes. 

...

PD: Quién dijo que los médicos son científicos ? 

...

A mí cuando era chico, para curarme del empacho, me tiraban en "cuerito" (de la espalda !!!)


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Dic 16, 2009)

Claro habia perdido el hilo del post, estamos hablando de pseudoscientificos, no de gente comun.

Es como los pseudostecnicos, señora se le quemo el tubodeimgenes  y aparte le cambio el laser del control remoto

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 16, 2009)

Creo que apunta para el lado de definir qué se considera "conocimiento".

Para que algo sea considerado dentro de esa categoría debe cumplir sí o sí 3 premisas. Son Creencia, Prueba y Verdad.

-Creencia apunta a la convicción del que expone la idea. Esa es la que más frecuentemente se verifica. Quien argumenta a favor de la existencia de las hadas (por ejemplo) está realmente convencido de que existen. Son pocos los que no creen en aquello por lo que argumentan.

-Prueba es, precisamente, la presentación de pruebas. Digamos que una foto de un hada, quizá trucada, quizá no.

-Verdad es la más difícil. Esa apunta a que si otra persona hace lo mismo que la primera obtendrá los mismos resultados. Acá es donde se quedan las cuestiones de fe y las paranormales. Las otras dos puede ser, pero esta no.
La foto no sale igual, la aparición no aparece, el espectro no se manifiesta... 

Creo que ya lo dije más de una vez, pero va de nuevo: La fe (en lo que sea) es una cosa tan normal y aceptable como cualquier otra; y tan respetable y normal como eso es el no creer.
Yo no pretendo (ni pretendería) que alguien dejara de creer en lo que su fe o convicciones le indican, pero no voy a aceptarlo como conocimiento (quizá algún día lo acepte como fe, pero no será hoy). 

De ahí a cuestiones de religión hay un pasito nomás. A ese respecto sólo citaré a Dawkins:
_Todos somos ateos respecto a la mayoría de dioses en los que la humanidad ha creído alguna vez. Algunos de nosotros simplemente vamos un dios más allá._

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Dic 16, 2009)

de todo lo leido , y mas algunas cosas de alejandro creo que se pueden sacar conclusiones contundentes:


que ???? es lo que nos dio la ciencia , o el pensamiento logico, o simplemente razonar sin dejarse llevar por lo "magico" :
TODO
la luz de las lamparas, el conocimiento de el cuerpo que derivo en la medicina, los remedios, el habla, la escritura, todas las ciencias, el coche que manejas, el agua que llega a la canilla de tu casa la PC en la que estas leyendo, TODO.
el dejar de ser presas en el bosque y pasas a ser la cabeza en la cadena alimenticia, dejams de pasar frio, de una tasa de mortalidad infantil enorme a minima.


que nos da el "creer " por creer, el ver una nube con forma de cruz y pensar que es una señal , o esa foto .
NADA.
solo nos predispone a seguir divagando, , si ves un dia una patente de un auto con el numero 666 .mal dia ?? lucifer esta cerca ??
si ves algo parecido a un angel ?? magia y misterio ??
en la borra de el cafe un corazon , y soñaras con un proximo amor ???

en fin, no digo que dejar volar la imaginacion sea de el todo malo, yo en electronica lo hago, y en mi vida tambien.
pero si uno SOLO hace eso, o pierde de vista que es solo lo que es:
"un dejar volar la imaginacion "
 corre el riesgo de creerselo, y de hacer su vida una fantasia, un monton de mentiras, que como vimos no llegan a nada.
por que son NADA .
no se resuelve nada con esas teorias, teorias locas.
es mas , asi vivia el hombre hace miles de años , cuando el brujo de el pueblo los mantenia asustados y la solucion a los problemas era sacrificar a alguno o estupideces semejantes.

si pueden ayudar al el alma y al cerebro a relajarse.
pero nada mas.
creer por creer , nos mantendra eternos ignorantes.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 17, 2009)

ideas locas???teorias locas??? te invito que le expliques a mi vieja que pasa cuando le da al interruptor y se prende una lamparita

se lo explique de la forma facil, y tambien se lo explique masumenos desde el agua que junta una central hidroelectrica o una de gas, sin embargo para ella sigue siendo cosa de mandinga, no quiere entender que es cosa de cencia y estudéo

saludos


----------



## electrodan (Dic 17, 2009)

La religión es algo así como un comodín. La religión le da a las personas seguridad, le da la ilusión de entender que es lo que pasa. Elimina la incertidumbre.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Dic 17, 2009)

Electrodan, palabras mas palabras menos es el resumen de lo que pienso. Las creencias eliminan la incertidumbre.

Fernandob, tambien es correcticimo,creer por creer , nos mantendra eternos ignorantes. 

El tema es que si no sos del todo ignorante(conocimientos como los nuestros, medio pelo) todo se vuelve una incertidumbre, yo veo un ada en esa foto?? y puede ser el 90% de mi cerebro me indica que puede haber una explicacion logica o cientifica para esa imgen, ahuque no sepamos las causas y quisas nunca la pueda explicar. 
 Pero el 10% restante, sumale formacion religiosa, deceos, personalidad etc. Le da el beneficio de la duda a lo sobrenatural.

Si vamos al echo, la vida misma es un misterio. 
pero yo voy a cosas mas sutiles y explicables, 

  Por ejemplo, venis por la calle te asaltan. Te ponen un arma en la cabeza, presionan el gatillo y no sale el disparo. Explicacion para algunos muy sencila, bala vencida, polvora vencida, mala fabricacion, arma gastada etc. 
  Te puedo asegurar y llamalo como quieras, pero en varias situaciones extremas y me refiero extremas en serio, yo personal mente senti la mano de dios interviniendo.

  Que esos fenomenos fisicos y quimicos, estadisticamente improbables se dieran en ese momento y a mi favor para mi no tiene explicacion cientifica. 

Saludos.

PD: Me impresiona lo lindo de la charla de un tema tan vidrioso, sin que salga algun fanatico a gritar. Exelente.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 17, 2009)

hay un efecto que hace el cerebro cuando se mira, por ejemplo, una mancha de humedad en la pared, el cerebro solito es como qeu une lineas de esa humedad para formar figuras, lo mismo pasa con las nubes y quese yo con cuanto mas. alguien se acuerda como se llama ese efecto?? por uqe tampoco se como preguntarselo a mr. yahoo


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 17, 2009)

KARAPALIDA dijo:


> ...Por ejemplo, venis por la calle te asaltan. Te ponen un arma en la cabeza, presionan el gatillo y no sale el disparo. Explicacion para algunos muy sencila, bala vencida, polvora vencida, mala fabricacion, arma gastada etc.
> Te puedo asegurar y llamalo como quieras, pero en varias situaciones extremas y me refiero extremas en serio, yo personal mente senti la mano de dios interviniendo.
> 
> Que esos fenomenos fisicos y quimicos, estadisticamente improbables se dieran en ese momento y a mi favor para mi no tiene explicacion cientifica.


Que no salga la bala, es un hecho raro pero que pasa. 

Vos decis que sentiste la mano de Dios...  Esa explicacion en lugar de dar una respuesta solo genera mas preguntas: 
Que tenes vos de especial?  Porque con la gran mayoria de las victimas la *bala sale*.
Cual es el criterio de seleccion de Dios?  Porque el "tener la suerte que no salga la bala" le ha pasado tanto a creyentes como no creyentes, honestos como a deshonestos.


Decir que esos hechos estadisticamente improbables se dieran ese momento y con vos no tenga explicacion cientifica (para vos) es como ver la mano del demonio si estas en una cancha de futbol y una paloma te caga en la cabeza... Porque a vos y en ese momento  , si estadisticamente siempre cagan a otro.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 17, 2009)

Chicos...sin ofender e intentando respetarlos a todos digo:

NO nos fuimos un poquito al c***jo con tanta filosofía, y las explicaciones de lo que es razonar, pensar, imaginar, secuencias lógicas y algoritmos mentales???

piensenlo...

era sólamente intentar darle solución a la Imagén brillante de la foto.

saludos.


----------



## asherar (Dic 17, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Chicos...sin ofender e intentando respetarlos a todos digo:
> 
> NO nos fuimos un poquito al c***jo con tanta filosofía, y las explicaciones de lo que es razonar, pensar, imaginar, secuencias lógicas y algoritmos mentales???
> 
> ...



A mí, por lo menos, no me parece que no hayamos ido a ningún lado equivocado. 

La filosofía que hay detrás de la discusión, es lo que le da sentido. Si no sólo estás mandando verdura. 

Dicho en forma no muy rigurosa: la confiabilidad de la Ciencia se basa en que, si se parte de premisas verdaderas, y se emplean razonamientos válidos, se llegan a conclusiones verdaderas. 
La Ciencia es confiable porque ese método de trabajo *garantiza* que las conclusiones que se saquen tendrán un cierto grado de validez. 

Gracias a la Filosofía que tiene detrás, la Ciencia es tan confiable que sirve para respaldar a la Tecnología. 
Y tan confiable que cuando empezó a surgir, la Iglesia (casualmente) vio amenazado su poder y llegó a tildar de hereje a pioneros como Galileo. A otros más combativos directamente los quemó,  como a Giordano Bruno. 

Saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Dic 17, 2009)

> Que tenes vos de especial? Porque con la gran mayoria de las victimas la *bala sale*.


 
Eduardo pero que??, acaso no quedo claro...

Porque soy un amorrrr.. jua jua jua

bueno gente estoy oficialmente de vacaciones temporada de fernet y chicas, 
Nos vemos al rato. 
Si dios quiere 

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Dic 17, 2009)

"la mano de Dios"

¿ la que ayudo a maradona a meter el gol???
si la mano de Dios anduviese por ahi (pegada a el cuerpo de Dios, por que sino...seria como el de los locos adams ) ...creen que andaria por ahi haciendo ... qie ????
jugando a salvar a uno cada tanto por azar ??
seria un Dios que mas pareceria que se esta burlando , o que cuando esta aburrido sale por ahi ..........bah......ni vale la pena burlarse ni trata de comprender algo que no es.

la realidad es que lo que llamas "la mano de dios " es :
"tuve un culo tremendo " 
"zafe de milagro"
se me erizo la piel por que el camion me paso por centimetros, en youtube hay para entretenerse.
en la guerra cae una bomba y revienta a 20 , y seguro que el numero 21 estaba justo ahi, para zafar, y seguro, no hay un numero 5 o 6 20 veces.

es asi la vida, simplemente, si vos caminas por el campo y hay un hormiguero pisaras 200 hormigas, y otras no .
y las que no pissaste no se plantean  "me salvo la mano de dios",
es lo que es.
cuando hay un alud, o se cae un avion, siempre esta el que compro el pasaje y el que llego tarde, el que estaba ahi y el que justo se fue.
es la vida movimiento .

la hormiga que fue pisada por la pata el del gigante no dice mas que "hagggggg " 
 o plofff.
las otras si , pueden contarle a las amigas de el susto, de el pedo terrible y de la suerte de star hoy tomando una cerveza de azucar de hierbas en el hormiguero .

es lo que es:
la sensacion de haber zafado.
alegria, suerte, emocion ,y la cabeza , que segun algunos es "la loca de la casa" que nos lleva por un mundo de imaginacion increible.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 18, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> era sólamente intentar darle solución a la Imagén brillante de la foto.


Y se le dio solución.
Y más de una.

El asunto es que no aceptaste ninguna como válida y a este punto llegamos tratando de explicar los porqués.
-Por qué lo que planteás no se puede considerar conocimiento. 
-Por qué no es científico el planteo que hacías. 
-Por qué muchos no aceptamos eso como prueba de la existencia de algo.
-Por qué se puede conjeturar sobre la existencia de cosas sobrenaturales, pero no se puede aceptar como algo científico.
Y sigue la lista.

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 18, 2009)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> hay un efecto que hace el cerebro cuando se mira, por ejemplo, una mancha de humedad en la pared, el cerebro solito es como qeu une lineas de esa humedad para formar figuras, lo mismo pasa con las nubes y quese yo con cuanto mas. alguien se acuerda como se llama ese efecto?? por uqe tampoco se como preguntarselo a mr. yahoo


 

no se olviden plis


----------



## Don Barredora (Dic 18, 2009)

> Iniciado por *zeta_bola_1*
> 
> hay un efecto que hace el cerebro cuando se mira, por ejemplo, una mancha de humedad en la pared, el cerebro solito es como qeu une lineas de esa humedad para formar figuras, lo mismo pasa con las nubes y quese yo con cuanto mas. alguien se acuerda como se llama ese efecto?? por uqe tampoco se como preguntarselo a mr. yahoo​no se olviden plis


Lo utilizan los psicologos pero con figuras raras.. 

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Test_de_Rorschach

PD: Don google sabe mas que Mr yahoo


----------



## rash (Dic 18, 2009)

Hola a todos, acabo de leer el hilo del tema y me planteé dar mi opinión: 
En la historia del hombre no hay ningún hecho real, factible, comprobado, documentado, registrado, analizado y un largo etc.... que nos haga saber y comprender si son reales esos fenómenos, que las personas que creen en ello, los llaman paranormales, no existe ningun acontecimiento que demuestre, para todos los seres humanos del planeta, que existan espíritus, fantasmas, ángeles, dioses y demás  fenómenos... sólo encontramos el concepto creado por el hombre de la "FE"... pero gracias a la mentalidad del hombre también tenemos el concepto "RESPETO"...


....es tan grande nuestro desconocimiento de todo lo que nos rodea que no tenemos otro remedio que inventar el concepto FE... y de aquí todo lo paranormal..
..es mi opinión personal... 
PD: lo de la foto apostaría a que  es un montaje...

saludos


----------



## fernandob (Dic 18, 2009)

rash dijo:


> PD: lo de la foto apostaría a que es un montaje...
> 
> saludos


 
algunso diran:
si, pero usaron un angel (verdadero) de modelo para el montaje


----------



## asherar (Dic 18, 2009)

rash dijo:


> ... sólo encontramos el concepto creado por el hombre de la "FE"... pero gracias a la mentalidad del hombre también tenemos el concepto "RESPETO"...
> ...



Sería ideal que eso fuera así en todos los casos. 

Pero ojo, que al RESPETO también hay que ganarlo, porque en nombre de la FE se ha matado a mucha gente. Y ahí, los FE-LIGRESES no respetan ni las ideas, ni la vida, de los que no piensan como ellos (musulmanes, científicos, librepensadores, artistas, mujeres ... la lista es larga). 

Y no digo sólo la Edad Media: la historia de Hipatia en la Biblioteca de Alejandría (que cuenta Carl Sagan) es una muestra de que las cosas vienen de muy atrás. 

Por no poner ejemplos de hoy en día, ...  

*Cambiando de tema: *

Otros "duendes" y cosas inexplicables AQUÍ


----------



## Nepper (Dic 19, 2009)

Karapalida dijo:
			
		

> PD: Me impresiona lo lindo de la charla de un tema tan vidrioso, sin que salga algun fanatico a gritar. Exelente.


La verdad... es raro... 



			
				Don Barredora dijo:
			
		

> Lo utilizan los psicologos pero con figuras raras..
> 
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Test_de_Rorschach
> 
> PD: Don google sabe mas que Mr yahoo


NUNCA DIGAS ESO!!!  Generaría mas controversia que la rivalidad pseudociencia-ciencia


Uno de los factores más influyentes es la increible variedad de "personas", todos somos distintos y gracias a la compleja estructura del cerebro es más facil ser distintos. El comportamiento de 10 perros es mucho mas predecible que el comportamiento de 10 personas, las personas conocen de matemática, tienen muchos años de experiencia, una forma de comunicación detallada, etc...

Al ser distintos reaccionamos distinto al mismo evento...
Si por ejemplo, estan 2 personas atadas frente a una bomba (explosiva) y ambas ven que por una tubería del techo le cae una gotita que hace corto en su circuito e inutiliza el dispositivo,ambas personas, que vieron lo mismo, vivieron lo mismo, y se salvaron de la misma forma, lo tomarán distinto, uno dirá que dios quiso que se salven, el otro dirá que el agua hizo corto... claro, el otro afirmará que el agua lo salvó, pero esa casualidad solo puede ser explicada por una fuerza divina... entonces, dos personas no pienzan igual, por más que vean el mismo hecho... 

OJO! ese pensamiento diferencial p) no se da solo en temas "Divinos", tambien se pueda dar en el propio ambiente técnico, entre propios conocimientos científicos, como podría ser el caso de openoffice.org vs. Microsoft Office, o Mortal kombat vs street fighter o kangoo vs partner... y ni hablar de politica...

Lo que no tiene explicación, es ¿por que no todos pensamos igual?, y es gracias a eso, que la acupuntura, pilates, curanderos, arquitectos (XD), etc siguen sirviendo a la comunidad.... hay jente que quiere creer que esas cosas sirven, como tambien hay jente que cree que la ciencia lo puede TODO...

la verdad es que no se como terminar.... pienso que me falta escribir mucho...


----------



## Cacho (Dic 19, 2009)

Nepper dijo:


> ...ese pensamiento diferencial...


Lo que planteás se llama dicotomía (1 y 4).

Es algo muy frecuente dentro de las falacias usadas al argumentar. _O son mis aliados o son mis enemigos_, por ejemplo, es una falsa dicotomía: Asume implícitamente que sólo hay dos posiciones posibles, dejando afuera a los que no toman parte en el asunto (los neutrales) y a cualquier otra postura que pudiera surgir.

En cuestiones de Firefox vs. Explorer, por ejemplo, se ningunea a los usuarios de Safari, Opera, Chrome y demás, que por más que sean minoría, los hay. Lo mismo en las otras comparaciones que se hacen.
En política es un arma maravillosa (para los políticos) el poder separar ideológicamente a todo el mundo en dos: Los que apoyan a mi partido y los que están en contra de mi proyecto. Algo llamativamente similar al primero de los 11 principios de la propaganda.

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 19, 2009)

gracias don barredora, pero me parece que son 2 cosas distintas. el test de roschacomosellame evalua la psiquis de la gente, yo lo uqe pregunte es como se llama el efecto por el cual la gente ve (vemos)cosas en manchas, creo yo que el caso este de la foto es uno de ellos, puede ser una mancha de velado, un photoshop o lo que sea, pero el cerebro une lineaspara ver un angel, o lo que los humanos pensamos que es un angel por lo que nos inculcan

saludos


----------



## electrodan (Dic 19, 2009)

Es el comportamiento básico del cerebro! (Asociar patrones.)
Saliéndome de tema, cierto día cayó un rayo cerca de mi casa, y saltó un chispazo en la pared. Saltó un arco entre las pistas de alimentación de mi PC y se le quemó el fusible (afortunadamente no se quemó nada mas, ni la fuente ni mi cerebro, y pude seguir posteando en F.E.).
Miren a este tipo, que sobrevivió a siete rayos en toda su vida.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 19, 2009)

pobre flaco, se termino suicidando, y no es para menos, je


----------



## asherar (Dic 19, 2009)

De lo que buscás solo me viene a la mente lo que dice electrodan: "reconocimiento de patrones". 
Algo relacionado con eso hay en *esta charla. *

En la primera parte describe una anomalías en el funcionamiento de una estructura dentro del lóbulo temporal del cerebro, llamada *circunvolución fusiforme*, también conocida como el área (de reconocimiento) de caras. 

Hacia el final habla de la "*sinestesia*" que es un entrecruzamiento de los sentidos. 
Una versión enfermiza o exagerada de la *percepción intermodal*.
Esto está relacionado con "*la habilidad de pensar metafóricamente,** de enlazar ideas que en apariencia no están relacionadas*". 

Creo que por ese lado va la cosa. 

*PD:* La página de *percepción intermodal* enlaza con este sobre *pareidolia* (ver rostros en objetos). Seguimos cerca, pero no sé si es lo que buscas.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 20, 2009)

eso ultimo sip, gracias ale. la verdad que me lo voy a poner a leer por que es algo que siempre me llamo la atencion

saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 20, 2009)

Cansados de aparecer en fotos dudosas, ahora los angeles usan la frente de las vacas!

El video esta en ingles pero creo que no hacen falta explicaciones. Solo aclarar que esos ciegos incredulos ven una cruz donde *claramente se ve al angel* de DJDraco .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBDeoMH_noU



Respecto a ejemplos de pareidolia, encontre esta foto de la "imagen de Jesus" en una plancha.







En mi casa paso lo mismo, solamente que paso desapercibido porque el verdadero milagro fue que mi mujer planchara.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 20, 2009)

que increible lo que s es la suerte, o las cosas de la vida , esa vaquita no termina siendo chuletas de humanos..........terminara siendo sagrada.

esperemos que la evolucion no se avive de esto, a ver si comienzan a nacer todas con simbolos religiosos y chau hamburguesas.


.
.
.
.
.
.



Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> De lo que buscás solo me viene a la mente lo que dice electrodan: "reconocimiento de patrones".
> Algo relacionado con eso hay en *esta charla. *
> 
> En la primera parte describe una anomalías en el funcionamiento de una estructura dentro del lóbulo temporal del cerebro, llamada *circunvolución fusiforme*, también conocida como el área (de reconocimiento) de caras.
> ...


 

ojo, miren esa pagina y luego vayan al foro de movistar:

http://www.movistar.com.ar/foro/web/guest/foro/-/message_boards/message/504968

http://www.movistar.com.ar/foro/web/guest/foro/-/message_boards/message/352659


----------



## asherar (Dic 21, 2009)

Si no entiendo mal, todo comenzó cuando pusieron el nro de teléfono en un test *de inteligencia *(!!!).

Imaginate lo que pasa, fernandob, cuando ponés el nro. de la tarjeta de crédito, en esas páginas que visitas a menudo ?

Pero ya se sabe ! Esto es como en el supermercado. Al final uno termina comprando cosas que no necesitaba, y se olvida, o (como en este caso) se queda sin plata para las que sí.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Dic 21, 2009)

yo veo un raton tipo mickey arriba de un tiranosaurio, 

Toiii hecho bos.. no???


----------



## Cacho (Dic 21, 2009)

¡Acabás de demostrar que existen el Topo Giggio y una cría de Godzilla!

Sos un groso, dos en uno...


----------



## gca (Dic 21, 2009)

Jajaja toda la imaginacion.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 21, 2009)

yo veo al topo giggio... pero no a la cria de godzilla... más bien parece un canguro medio raro... que rico asado sería esa vaquita.


----------



## Don Barredora (Dic 22, 2009)

> yo veo un raton tipo mickey arriba de un tiranosaurio,



Jajajajajajaja 

Larga el fernet KARAPALIDA !


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 22, 2009)

Ya dejen de fumar eso verde que crece en sus casas!!!

Basta!!!!!!!


----------



## asherar (Dic 22, 2009)

Más pareidolia ...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 22, 2009)

ahora sí he visto todo!!! la cara de mi suegra representada en un lavamanos... será un mensaje del más allá? o del más aca... bueno... seguro que es del horno


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 22, 2009)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> ahora sí he visto todo!!! la cara de mi suegra representada en un lavamanos... será un mensaje del más allá? o del más aca... bueno... seguro que es del horno




JUUUUUAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!! que HDP!!!


----------



## electrodan (Dic 23, 2009)

Ezavalla se alejó del estado de  seriedad que lo caracteriza!


----------



## bor10 (Dic 23, 2009)

Madre mia,como mola..D


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 23, 2009)

Yo noto un cierto parecido
Ver el archivo adjunto 27056


----------



## asherar (Dic 23, 2009)

Esta foto está tomada por el telescopio Hubble, apuntando hacia la nebulosa del águila. 






No me digan que acá no ven un ángel !!!!


----------



## juanma (Dic 23, 2009)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> No me digan que acá no ven un ángel!!!!


Mas bien un caballo marino (hipocampo) galactico, de varios años luz de largo!

Por cierto, las pruebas del angel de PacMan


Intento atacar a las personas! Tengan cuidado


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 23, 2009)

yo creo que ese es el espíritu del pacman justiciero... se debe estar comiendo a todos los malos jugadores de la family (el rango de edad de sus víctimas lo sugiere)


----------



## asherar (Dic 25, 2009)

Las etapas del método científico se pueden ver *aquí*.


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 25, 2009)

Ademas de aplicar el metodo cientifico hay que tener en cuenta otros procedimientos, sobre todo en los trabajos en equipo.


----------



## Nepper (Dic 25, 2009)

!!!! SOS UN GROSO EDUARDO!!!!!!
Yo también tengo ese diagrama, lo doné al taller de mi colegio XD
Por varios formateos y cambios de máquinas lo perdí... solo tenía un impreso que lo remastericé con el openoffice... gran aporte XD !!!! (no tiene nada que ver )

Respecto a esto... JAJAJJAJAJAJAJA!!!!! mi hermano me mostraba millones de fotos cómicas en tar***ga... pero esta se lleva el premio.... simplemente... MIREN LA EXPRECIÓN... la fuerza que transmite...
Ver el archivo adjunto 27056


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 25, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:


> Ademas de aplicar el metodo cientifico hay que tener en cuenta otros procedimientos, sobre todo en los trabajos en equipo.


 
cuantas veces nos habremos valido de este sistema...


----------



## asherar (Dic 26, 2009)

Mi más profundo desprecio al diagrama de consecuencia y a los 11 principios de la propaganda. 

Prefiero a la gente que usa su inteligencia para tomarles el pelo a los fumadores con esta "pseudo-pareidolia-inversa":


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 30, 2009)

están muy buenas ambas imágenes...y el cuadro sinóptico del diagrama de resolución de problemas tambien...

saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 31, 2009)

andaba pero le metí mano... todos lo saben así que no puedo culpar a nadie... esto resume en que soy un 'pobre imbecil' (aunque esto no esta contamplado en ese esquema)


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 31, 2009)

ser pobre no esta mal, ser imbécil tampoco...te dá posibilidades de aprender...

pero...ser un pobre imbécil...ya es complicado


----------

